# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls Part 10



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home girls   You're into double figures! 

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

oh b*gger I've only just noticed this!! Okay, but first the worst second the best he he  

Sooo.....who's gonna be the one with the hairy chest?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Wombly don't count Eden as 1st she's not really QM's anymore she's Lister now so she's an intruder   So YOU are first    Also thanks for the message on my profile it's lovely    

JustP thanks for looking for the leaves for me.  I've sent dh on a mission today to go to Victoria for me to Holland and Barratt to get some!!  Not sure he'll be able to do it or not    We'll see.............  


As for me, been to see the midwife today who's tried to do a sweep for me (not very comfy!!  ) but she said my cervix was too high and she just kind of touch it!!  She said that might just be enough but if that doesn't work I've been booked in for induction on the 13th of Aug!!  Oh well..... will just have to go on that trampoline tomorrow afternoon (evening) ot try and get Betty/Bobby out    Had a few niggles in the night but since nothing  

Hope you are all well and just wanted to say thank you to Cleg, Parveen, Angelat for your lovely pms  

Love to all my QM's girls  


Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

aah Eden don't worry she's only jealous because she's got a hairy chest     Oh I should've been a comedian, I really missed my calling!

Sam - The 'sweep' doesn't sound very nice, I have images of one of those witch type brooms.....oooh. anyway - hope you manage to get your raspberry leaf tea in the end!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I'm a    and proud of it    And I don't have a hairy chest    Been on the trampoline but only for 5 minutes as dh and dd started laughing at me      Nevermind will go back at 1am when everyone's gone to bed    Didn't manage to get the leaves but bought fresh raspberries today and have eaten most of them so will see  

Eden  

Love to all

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sam - OMG you went on a trampoline? What a big size one? How did you get up there? Not sure if fresh raspberries are quite the same as the leaf tea but I'm sure they were nice anyway. Only 1 more day to go!! 08.08.08


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Blimey – you go away for one day and everyone goes into super-chatty mode! 

Clarabel – ooh loads of good luck on your 2ww. Sending you lots of positive vibes for a good result on the 14th (unless you do a sneaky test beforehand). Will PM you the details of the acupuncturist.
  

Eden – Wow! What a stunning scan pic of the twinnies – they look BIG. Was it emotional (or is that a silly question). Did you arrange it as a private scan or are you still under consultation at the Lister. Anyway you must feel so elated.

JustP – ever thought of becoming a detective what with all your research work on where to buy raspberry leaf tea.  

Sam – well Sam I’ve now decided that seeing as you're in with a very good chance of 08/08/08, you need to not only aim for that date but also aim for a delivery time of 08.08 – am or pm.  
Now that would be cool. Hope your sweep (ooh!) manages to move things along – and the trampolining too. Now that is something I would have liked to have seen but you take care bouncing around on there.  

Wombly - How’s DH feeling now – are his gums recovering? Did he request that you wear a special ‘Nurse Wombly’ uniform  

Hello everyone else too – WendyP, SarahTM, Lou, Beetle, SarahL, Tanya and anyone else I’ve missed.

Had a bit of a panic yesterday as had some brown discharge. I know that it’s very common and doesn’t really mean much but it still sent me into worry mode, especially as I had to spend the day on site in Bristol yesterday (with a severe lack of toilet facilities!). Anyway there doesn’t seem to be any more today so I’m hoping it was just a little blip.

Have a splendid day everyone and don’t forget…………it’s nearly Friday!

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Morning QM's ladies  


I'm still here    Trampoline didn't work: will have to go back on it later today    Wombly yes thank god it's a big (well medium:8 foot one) size one: it can take up to a 100kgs so I'm just about ok     Fat  that I am right now  .  Dh wanted to film and I said:"You dare!!  " 

Liz: you're making it even harder now!! 08.08.08 at 08.08 am or pm      Not sure if I'll even manage tomorrow    but hey the 13th is also cool!! Today being the 7th could have been nice    You never know!!.......  Don't worry too much about the brown blood it's old blood: I had quite a bit of it with dd.    

Hello to SarahTM (hope you're having a nice holiday with better weather than we're having today  ), Eden, lovely scan picture, do you think you'll want to know the sexes?, Clarabel    ^, Beetle and SarahL how are you doing Mummies? Lou counting days till you guys next jet away?  Tanya   , JustP thanks again for the dectective work hun   And hi to anyone I might have missed  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

Just a quick one to say that I think you look remarkably compact for someone over 40weeks - definitely not a fat  to me  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All  

Sam, If you have the baby on 08.08.08 at 08.08 (or 8.08pm), he or she will probably weigh 8 lbs 8 oz too!!  I wonder what the chances of that are?   (that's me wondering, not rolling my eyes!)

No problems on researching the raspberry leaf tea.  I'm a bit of an internet freak and love to find all sorts of weird and wonderful things with this great tool (so if anyone needs any help, just shout!)

Liz, I can't give you advice on the spotting but as Sam says, I'm sure it's fine.  At acupuncture recently they were talking to me about brown and red (sorry if TMI) and explained that it's often old and nothing to worry about.  Still, that doesn't help you not worrying!  I look forward to the days when all of you gals can pass on your pg knowledge to me!  (which will hopefully be around mid October when I'm lucky this time with my TX).  Talking of which, I hope AF arrives in one week and then I'll soon be catching up with all of you!  

Eden, I love the scan of your wee ones!  I'm an Auntie to twins and they are great fun and I love them with all of my heart  

Nurse Wombly, hope you're well and getting excited like me?  I'm a bit all over the place at the moment!   (not a huge change there then?)

Big   and   to all of the other QM girls
Just P

  
(3 daisies for 3rd time lucky!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Liz Just to let you know I have had brown discharge on about 4 occasions now and so far, I rang the hospital but they weren't too concerned as it was brown (old blood) I know it is worrying though 

Come on Sam!! 

JustP No I don't go there too much, but it is down my road so every now and again  I had acupuncture recommended by Lou and I do think it made the difference this time (thanks Jen and Lou x)

Lou I hope you are feeling better hun   and had no more fox incidents  

Hi to Wombley, Eden (my fellow intruder), Sarah L, SarahTM, Daffodil and Clarabel

Tanya x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz -   I'm sure its nothing to worry about hun - its sounds quite a common occurence in early pg.

JustP - okay - here's some more research for you, I want to get a Mini Cooper, going to test drive one on Saturday - however am wondering if its wise seeing as I will hopefully be having a baby within the next year - and what if its twins?!? Do you think it sounds feasible. DH will have an estate car so it wouldn't be the one we make big trips in. Otherwise I'm looking at the VW Golf which looks nice (but not as fun!)
Yes I am a bit all over the place too, start D/R soon & complications already happening at work. Have to to go Ireland as have an event the day after baseline scan, everyone else is going out the day before but I can't get a flight after baseline scan (and QM can't do any earlier) so my flight is booked for 6.40am - which means I have to be at Heathrow around 4.30-5am, which means I'll have to get up at 3.30am!!!! Then do a day & night event. Then I have been asked to attend a big industry ball in London about a week after expected EC so had to say no & avoid giving any excuses. (as GP will sign me off for 3wks from EC). Ho hum - the things us women have to do eh. 

Samia - you've either got 7.5hrs our 19.5hrs - good luck! x

Tanya - hope you & bump are coming along nicely

Eden - your scan pic looks so cool! can't wait to get one of my own! that must have been so surreal seeing them on the screen like that

DH is still in quite a bit of pain & now looks like a bit of hampster as the swelling has come out. He's sleeping quite a lot of the time though so I'm actually getting a bit more time to myself (hence more presence on here!)

Hello to all other QM ladies - Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Quick one from me today: well my dream of having a baby born on 08.08.08 doesn't look like it's gonna come true    I've had pains on an off since last night.  Had to call the delivery suite at Epsom who sent me to bed with a couple of paracetamol (that I didn't take  ) and had a terrible night sleep and today: NOTHING!!  Been on the trampoline this pm for 5 minutes, walk to the park with dd and tonight we're ordering a curry (will make it hot!!) Dh's off s*x now so no chance of this!! I think that it will probably be the 13th now!! Oh well, some people believe the number 13 can be lucky too!!  

Hope you're all well and wishing you all a nice week-end   

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Girls 

Sam, I think 13th is a lucky number! I'm sure the little one will think so too when he or she comes out to say hello to his or hers new mummy! Did you enjoy your curry? (Did it work?)

Wombly, it's hard to give my opinion as I'm not sure of all of your requirements but I've had golfs and always found them 'sturdy' cars. They're quite heavy to drive but personally I like that. If DH has an estate car, then the car you're buying just needs to be fun! I think the Minis are more fun. I've listed some sites that should help you too.

*Mini Coopers *- roughly 31 miles per gallon
http://www.topgear.com/drives/YY/A0/ for the mini cooper
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080729214111AAhOROx
http://www.europeancarweb.com/longtermers/epcp_0806_2007_mini_cooper_s/index.html

*Golfs* - mpg depends on type
http://www.topgear.com/drives/E8/A1/ for the Golf
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/volkswagen-golf-gti-dsg/
*
And finally Minis vs Golf*
Here's a good article on Mini Cooper vs Golf GTI http://thinkcar.org/?p=75 (he's a golf driver but says the mini is better)
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/grouptests/210443/clubman_vs_golf_gti.html

Hope this helps a bit!

Lots of  to everyone else!
Just P x

/links


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Back again.... thanks for all your kind words of support after my last miserable post! I can report that I'm feeling much better this time (phew!!!!) Still, I did have a little wobble when I realised it's the anniversary of my last BFP on Wednesday, so not looking forward to that! Never mind! 

Anyhoo! That's enough of that! Can't believe we're onto another new thread, it's all going on! Just P, we've got a golf too, not one of the new ones, he's getting to be an old boy now so the last service last week has left DH's wallet feeling a bit battered.... I kid you not, he laid it out in front of me to 'stroke' it better!!! Would fancy a mini though! We keep thinking if we get a 2 seater sports car, we're bound to end up with me pg, I know a few who have done that! Now there's an excuse!!!!

Sam, shame you missed the 08/08/08... unless maybe there was a miracle after you posted yesterday evening! I did pop in to check up on you! Love the new piccie with the HUGE bump now! There was something in the mag I was reading in the gym this morning about HUGE babies, one of them was about 16lbs and he was born au naturel! Ouch!! Hope you're not that big! I did laugh when I read you were hopping up and down on your trampoline! Good luck with the curries! Hope you don't get heart burn!!! 

Wombly, sounds like you've got a juggling act on at work. It's always tricky, do they know at work about the IVF? Mine did, and I don't know how I'd have done it otherwise! Still, there were times when I wish they hadn't known about it. Hope your DH isn't suffering too much we all know how men like to exaggerate.... at least you can point and laugh at his hamster cheeks if he starts to get out of hand! 

Tanya, I can't believe its now 19 weeks and 6 days. Your bump must be coming along nicely! 

Liz, how's you? No more spotting I hope? I'm sure as everybody says it's quite normal, my mum had spotting right through her pg both times. Try not to panic! 

Eden, wow those beanies are amazing! Bet you still can't believe it! 

Hope everybody else is okay? Just started raining again. when's summer coming back? We went to our friends house last Sunday for a BBQ, but it ended up being an emergency indoor lasagne (which I'm not complaining about) but DH is pining for his BBQ. Boys love to BBQ! We've ordered a BBQ sword for a friend's birthday, and it comes complete with musketeer's mask! Can't wait to see it in action! 

Must go before  I bore you all fartless again.... hi to everybody out there.... wish I was off where Sarah TM is, if you're checking in at all, you're not missing anything with the weather!!!!

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Lou - what the hell is a BBQ sword?!? Good to see you a bit more positive and good luck for Wednesday it must be hard. LOL about DH's wallet. My DH has just gone to bed for a 'lie down' after we've just bought my new car!! And yes I have been calling him 'hammy the hampster' which I'm not sure how well that's gone down!

JustP - you are just brill!! That's for all the brilliant info and I can now confirm I have bought the.....MINI!!!!! Mainly because its a bit more fun to drive & although I was thinking I should get a more sensible reliable car then I thought well, the last car I bought was an Audi A2 which we bought 3 years ago when we first started TTC (as we thought we'd get pg straight away - oh how I laugh now!) so I have been stuck with the 'sensible' car for the last 3 years in case we get pg. Needless to say I thought it was time DH was stuck with the 'sensible' one! As he has to get a new company car anyway and now has to ensure that it will fit the dog and some back seat passengers in. 

Samia - yes they even say it in Bingo - no. 13, lucky for some. MAybe lucky for you & Betty/Bobby!! Like the new pic - you look huge! (but in a lovely pg way!)

Liz - no hammy the hampster didn't request the new uniform - don't think he's really up for that at the moment (god he must be ill!)

Gotta dash DH is complaining of pains again (think he means in his wallet though -ha) and I need to take the dog out too (in this lovely weather). Hope all you other QM ladies are okay.
Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me this evening as I'm shattered after spending a night at Epsom hospital after getting there at 4 am on saturday morning  Yes I finally gave birth: YIPEEEEEEEE to a baby:...GIRL  She was born on the 09.08.08 at 8.58pm weighing 7lbs7 and we finally decided to call her Keira today and she's lovely. Wil update a bit more later and someone tells me who won or got the nearest in the sweepstakes 

Love to all

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Samia

[fly]    CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!      ​[/fly] 

I love the name Keira!!! You must be so happy - can't wait to see some piccies

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

*Sam - YIPPEE!!!! What completely fantastic news.

HUGE, HUGE, HUGE congratulations on the birth of Keira (beautiful name!)
*

I thought that something may have been happening over the weekend, seeing as you suddenly disappeared on us!

Can't wait to hear all about her but hope the birth was a good a one and once again congratulations to you, DH and Aaliyah

Liz
X

Hello everyone else - will post properly later today (hopefully!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Also - here was the last entry on the baby sweepstake:


Sam
* SarahTM - girl 7lbs 11oz
* Liz - boy 8lbs 1oz
* Daffodil - girl 8lbs 2 oz
* Wombly - girl 8lb 1oz
* Lou - boy 9lbs 1oz
* Sam – boy 8lbs 1oz (that's my guess Sam - care to guess again?)

so by my reckoning, that makes SarahTM the closest and therefore the winner! Congratulations Sarah - bottle of Rose for you when we next meet up!   

Liz
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Sam - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! So fantastic to hear the great news
                 

Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the world little one xx!  
     

Oh Sam, I'm so pleased for you!  Give lovely little Keira a kiss from the QM girls.

Best wishes
JustP x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Sam, I wish I knew how to do flashy words across the screen! MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF KEIRA!!! Hope you are all doing well and look forward to reading about your birth story soon!  

Sarah L x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi SarahL - good to hear from you.

So, how's it all going and just how much have the girls changed - loads I bet!

Update us when you can

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

Just to pass on a message from SarahTM in Portugal who says "CONGRATULATIONS"    

She doesn't yet know she's won the sweepstake!

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations Sam Keira is a lovely name        

Lou I'll be selling my mazda MX5 soon if your interested  I have no idea what I'm going to buy  

I hope everyone is well x

Tanya


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Tanya

Is your 20 week scan this week? If it is then let us know how it goes. How are you anyway?

I wondered what you'd do with your little sports car - what are looking for instead?

Hello everyone else - where are you all?

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm here!  Struggling to keep up a bit as work seems to have gone a little crazy.  I'm also part of another cycle buddies thread and that seems to have doubled too!  

How are you Liz?  Each time you post, I look at your lovely ticker chart and then at your paradise picture and they both really make me smile.  

Tanya, I have a friend who's a car dealer somewhere near Ascot.  Let me know if you need a car dealer's number! 

A little update from me ..     arrived yesterday so I will be starting my DR injections on 2nd September.  Stims to hopefully start 17th Sept and EC sometime w/c 29th Sept.  Ooh, we're getting nearer and nearer!

On a different note, I'm not sure whether I should mention this here or not but I would like to get it off my chest.

I had a terrible and upsetting call yesterday with someone at QM.   I won't mention their name as I wouldn't want to say anything bad about them publicly, but the call really upset me.  I felt the person in the ACU wasn't very helpful and was also abrupt and patronising to me.  When I politely pointed out to this person that I felt this way, they said nothing to reassure me or to apologise or to make me think that I was incorrect in what I was thinking.      I was very much in shock at the way (in my opinion) I was being spoken to. 

On a positive note though (as I am trying to see the positive in everything at the moment!), someone else from the unit did call me back later and they were very friendly and helpful.   They were willing to go over everything with me, have a conversation and answer the few questions that I had.  After our discussions it transpired that my concerns were indeed correct and amendments were made to my tx 'plan'.

Has anyone else experienced this with this or any other unit or was I simply unlucky and caught the person on a bad day (I really hope it's the latter)?  Are there staff at QM that I need to watch out for?  If there is, please don't mention their names on this public post (but feel free to PM me with any warnings if you want to!)

What's upsetting is that I now have a slightly less positive feeling and I'm also rather shocked by the whole thing.  I had such lovely positive vibes about QM before.  DP and I both said that this is going to be the one that works.  Now I have negative thoughts about the unit.  I want to get my positive thoughts back.

Any comments/suggestions or would be most welcome.

Apologies for rambling on a bit.  This is actually the edited version!  My initial post was about twice as long!

Hope everyone else is okay.  Lots of   to everyone.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi JustP - sorry you had a bad experience, I've only had 1 nurse throughout who is okay most of the time but always seems a bit harrassed. I will PM you.

Try not to let it effect you, they obviously do have successes (just look at some of the girls on this thread!) so try to put it to the back of your mind & concentrate on being relaxed & positive for this cycle - its sooo exciting that you're starting soon!

I have my prostap on Monday - never thought I'd be so excited about getting stabbed in the bum 

Tanya - I would've loved your MX5 but getting a mini now instead - it should be easier to sell on a sunny day?! (if you can find one!) what will you be getting instead? I'll be putting my Audi A2 & Landrover Freelander TD4 up for sale next week if you're interested! (although both have nearly 75K on the clock)

Liz - how are you & bump doing?

Samia - hope you lot are doing well

Hello to all other QM ladies - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Just P - have PM'd Hope  you (well I haven't yet - but I will!)  

Good to hear that things are moving for you and Wombly - the weeks will fly by now! I'm going to be keeping a close eye on both of you and of course keeping my fingers crossed for the upcoming weeks
  

No news from me really - have a private scan booked for next week as I'm dying to know what's happening. Not getting to see a midwife for another two weeks yet!
Had a wobble a few days ago as all my symptoms disappeared and I convinced myself that it was all over but have had a few aches and twinges again so I'm just trying to ignore what is and what isn't there and wait until my scan. Wish me luck!

Wombly - what car are you buying instead then? Oh ignore that - just seen that you're getting a mini   how exciting!

Liz
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi JustP

Sorry to read of your negative experience with QM. 

Please don't let it get to you. My overall experience is a very positive one (and not just because I got a BFP today  ). 

I can actually relate to what you described in your post, as I found one individual particularly patronising.

Keep positive   and don't let it get to you.

Cx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Clarebel - firstly [fly]*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!*  [/fly]

Can I ask you a few questions?:

What day transfers did you have?

Did they mention blastocysts? I want to ask if we can try going for blasts this time (even if I have to pay for it)

How did your DH/DP get on with getting the eggs to the Bridge for his 'bit'?

Sorry for all the questions but thought I'd ask while its all still fresh in your head!

Liz - try not to worry too much (i know easier said than done) - good that you have a private scan booked next week I don't think I could wait for the NHS one either 

Hello to all other QM ladies!! Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Woo Hoo Clarabel

HUGE congratulations on your BFP    

Fantastic news!

Wombly - I went to blasts on this last cycle which completely took me by surprise when the embryologist at the Bridge asked if we would like to. There was no cost implication in it (well we were private anyway) - the only criteria we were told were that if by Day 3, there looked to be 2 very strong leaders then I would still have Day 3 transfer, but if they all looked even pegging then they would continue to blasts. 
The only thing to remember is that there is every chance that none of the embryos may make it as far as Day 5, but we saw it as if they weren't going to make it outside, then the chances of them developing inside were reduced anyway.
The embryologist said that they had earmarked 2 strong ones on Day 3, which ended up being the 2 blasts that were put back.

Out of 17 eggs collected, 12 fertilised and of by day 3, we had:
5 x 4cells
1 x 5-6 cell
1 x 6 cell
1 x 7 cell
4 x 8 cell
Out of those 12 only 3 made it to blasts (2 going back and one being frozen)

Hope that helps

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Liz - only thing is this is our NHS go so not sure if they will, I will speak to them on Monday when I get my jab. 
However, I got 9 eggs last time of which only 6 were fertilised so am thinking I might not get enough as they said they would keep me on the same protocol as I had at Woking and if you had 9 that didn't make it to blasts then hmmmm....I'd have to think about it - sounds ideal if they make it (but less than ideal if they don't of course). I'll just ask if its option for now...Thanks x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Wombly

I can't remember what The Bridge told me the criteria was for taking them to blasts - I think it may have been 5 or more that were looking good by Day 3, so your six would still have stood a chance.

I didn't discuss taking them to blasts with QM's, it was just direct discussions with The Bridge. I think that it is still a relatively new thing for them, as I asked about it on our other cycle in March and it didn't seem to be an option then.
I think when we asked QM's about it, they seemed to be of the opinion that embryos stood a better chance being back inside on Day 3 as this is a more natural environment. There are lots of posts on here for and against and don't forget that lots of people have had BFP's on Day 2 transfers too.

With regards to your cycle being an NHS one, I don't think that should make any difference as you should be entitled to exactly the same tx as everyone else and be given the best possible chance of success! Well that's my opinion anyway! 

As everyone always says - it only takes one.

Wishing you loads of good luck whichever route you decide to take

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Clarabel* I so happy for you!  CONGRATULATIONS!    Wow, that certainly puts things in perspective and I feel so much more positive now.  So what if the staff are rude, I'd rather have that and your result than the other way round!  

Thanks for all the PM's.  They did really help me.  I've finally had a chance to reply today.

Wombly, you're asking all of the questions that I want to, thank you!  I don't know much about blastocysts.  Embs were put back on day 2 on both of my previous attempts.  I will have to read up some more!

Liz,  I'm not surprised you have booked a private scan.  I've struggled just waiting for AF to arrive!  I can't imagine how I'm going to wait for each scan WHEN I'm PG!  

Lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Wombly and JustP

Many thanks for the congrats, we're still   !!

Regarding blastocysts, personaly I was not offered that option by the Bridge.
This was a private cycle, so goes to prove that just like Liz mentioned, whether your private or NHS does not have anything to do with the options they might offer you.

I really think it comes down to amount of eggs collected, then fertilised and the quality of the resulting embryos.

In my case, only 5 eggs were collected.  This came as a big disappointment a the time. 
At the fist scan at the start of stimm I had a total of 15 follicules but the last scan before EC only showed 8 matured follicules and as I said on the day, they only collected 5 eggs.
I really questioned why I had not responded better to stimm.. I guess I might never know.

DH got a taxi to the Bridge and all was very straight forward. We used the cab company QM recommended. The drivers know to look out for the "big box"!! (the incubator your DH/DP will have to carry). Once your DH/DP hands over the incubator at the Bridge, the embryologist takes a look right away and comes back out to advise your DH/DP how many eggs have been collected. 
DH had done his bit (PESA procedure) a few months prior, so no pressure for him on the day!

On a separate note, I could not fault the day care unit at QM where EC took place. They are very well organised, the nurses are extremely helpful and take the time to explain everything.

Out of the 5 eggs, 4 fertilised and in my case ET was 3 days later.

2 embryos were transfered: 1 x grade 2 (6 cells) and 1 x grate 2-3 (7 cells). The remaining 2 embryos were not of sufficient grading to be frozen. Again I was a bit disappointed not to have got top grade embryos (8 cells) and not to be able to have any frozen.

I really think the embryologists work on a case by case basis and decide when best to do ET, at 2 days, 3 days or blasts..

All I can say is that in our case, their decision was the right one. We still can't believe how truly blessed we are to have come such a long way on our first attempt.

Anything could happen in the coming weeks and months but at least we know we've been able to come that far. 
A few years ago we thought we might never have a chance to have our own biological children. So right now, I feel I am day dreaming!!

Hope the above helps a little, sorry I went on a bit here!

Sending you both and everyone else on this thread loads of  

Cx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS to Sam and family! Well done girl! We can't wait to see pics! You must be so proud and I bet Aaliyah is so excited to have a little sis! I love the name too!    

Hi Wombly! Congrats on the new mini! Hows the hamster coming along?  Update on the barbecue sword.... I'm getting annoyed as I've ordered two about 3 weeks ago and no sign of them yet!! Must get on to the supplier!  Mind you with this weather, they're not going to get an airing this year! Good luck with the prostap on Monday! 

Liz how are you feeling? Not long to go until your scan and then you can put your mind at rest. I know exactly how you feel though, I would have had a scan every day if I could have! Thanks for being sweepstake monitor for Sam's bump! Hey when Sarah TM gets back we should all set a date to get together again so she can collect on her prize! 

Tanya you must be close to your 20 week scan. My friend was gutted to sell her Audi TT when she had twins, and she ended up with a Passatt estate, but not a bad sacrifice to have the twinnies!

JustP, sorry to hear you had a stressful experience at QM. It's been over a year since I was there, so the person you're referring to might not have been there for me. I have always found the staff to be really lovely, alhtough sometimes can come across as a bit rushed. Maybe you were just unlucky. Please try and stay positive though and put it behind you if you can. 

Congrats to Clarabel! Another BFP! Yeay!! 

Hi to Daffodil, Eden, Sarah L (your girls are beautiful!!!) Sarah TM, Beetle, and everybody else out there! 

Well, I made it through my 1 year anniversary of my last BFP without too much trauma, the good old stiff upper lip served me well!! I went to a baby shower the following night, and survived that too (although I welled up a couple of times when all the presents were being opened!) I was also sitting opposite another girl who was heavily pg, and all night she was rubbing her hands over her bump, and there was much talk of babies and pregnancy etc etc. I was joining in but found it quite hard not to come across as too knowledgable as I was worried people would ask me how I knew so much as I didn't have children. (How paranoid am I?) Somebody asked me if I had children and if I wanted them, and I just didn't know what to say, I didn't want to go down the route of 'well it;s work in progress' etc. Anyhow, it was a great night out all in all, but I did enjoy the big hug from DH when I got home!

We're off on Friday for our anniversary trip. Can't wait. I worked out this morning I haven't had a proper holiday (of at least a week) since the first week of January. Yikes! I'm not going to know what to do with myself in 3 weeks time when I have my hols in Spain for 2 weeks! Counting down the weeks!! 

Anyway, I'll be off. I'm psyching myself up for the gym! 

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had jolly splendid weekends!

Lou – Lovely to hear from you. I know that you may not read this now, as I think you only get to catch up on a Saturday and by this weekend you’ll be off on your anniversary trip – have a fantastic time! Can’t remember if you’ve said, but is it back to France again?
So sorry to hear that you’ve passed your 1st anniversary of last year’s BFP. I can imagine how hard it must have been for you, especially attending a baby shower too!
By they way – I’m with Wombly – what the hell is a barbecue sword – is it legal?

Wombly – How did the botty injection go? Was it a very big fat needle? Well that’s that sorted now, no sniffing to remember, you can just forget all about it and wait for AF to show in readiness for your Baseline. I’m keeping everything crossed for you this cycle. 
How’s the mini? Have you got it yet?

JustP – How exciting, I’ve just seen that you’ll be downregging soon, but what injections will you be having? Is it Buserelin injections?
Hope you’ve managed to put your upsetting experience behind you and can now just concentrate on getting yourself nice and chilled for the upcoming weeks. 

Clarabel – Are you and DH still up on Cloud 9? How’s it all going? I know it’s easier said than done and god knows we’ve all done enough worrying, but try to enjoy every day of this!

WendyP – how’s everything with you? You’ve disappeared on us, so I’m hoping it’s because you are off on a lovely holiday somewhere!

Sam – how’s it all going – are you all now settling into a routine with Keira? Don’t forget to try and upload a piccie when you can as we’re all dying to see her. We also need to hear all about the birth (as long as it’s gruesome) - oops, should have been a "not" in there!!!  
SAM – OH Sam – not sure how I missed it but I see that you do indeed have a pic of Keira up. She’s gorgeous – what a cutie.  

Daffodil – hope your follow up went really well. What are the next plans for you? I’m     that all went well for you.

Meadey – I know that you probably won’t read this but just to say that I hope you’re having a great summer, enjoying yourself

Beetle – How is little Lukas. I hope his colostomy reversal was a success and please try and post a piccie if you can.

SarahL – Love to you all – try and post an updated picture when you get a chance of Matilda & Rose

SarahTM – Is your holiday ever going to end (let’s hope not eh?) 

Tanya – Have you had your 20 week scan yet? If you did, was it amazing and have you/are you going to find out if it is a Bonnie or a Bertie?

Eden – Hello 1st tri buddy – how goes it with you and the twinnies? How’s that weight gain going? 

Phew! Think that’s everyone isn’t it?

Come on you unchatty lot – get in touch soon

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sam - OMG she looks just gorgeous!! How are things?

Liz - I didn't look at the needle! And she distracted me by asking me where I work. It was okay but felt a bit strange leaning over the bed with my trousers down  I would say that was probably more uncomfortable than the injection   but then I should be used to all sorts of undignifies (if thats even a word) by now. It is much nicer not having to remember to sniff or inject (for the time being). Mickey (the mini) is great

Lou - well done on getting through that anniversary can't have been easy & to then go to a baby shower - I think you must be a saint!   I know what you mean about the paranoia thing, I do tend to steer conversations away from babies if I can and if I'm with a group of mummies then I try to steer it away from me! Erm...still don't know what a barbeque sword is though...

Clarebel - thanks for the info, you sound like you're on   - hoping I'll be able to join you soon   

So - when should I start getting side effects from the Prostap? My acupuncturist seemed to think the SE would be worse in the first week? Actually injection site has just started itching, good job I'm leaving work in about 10mins as couldn't be doing with people seeing me itching my   at my desk!

Hello to all other QM ladies - Wombly x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you all had an enjoyable and relaxing week-end

Liz, Wombly, yes I must admit DH and I are still on   and  

Struggling to keep straight face and not telling friends and family!

Can't stop over analysing every twinge though (I seem to haven't stopped experiencing AF like pains since day after ET.. I should be used to it by now!!).. 

I think I might be a complete   by 5th Sept!!


Take care everyone   

Cx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Quick one I will read through all the posts soon!

Liz The scan is tomorrow so I'll post how it all goes, we already know what they think it is   from our 16 week scan but will hopefully have that confirmed tomorrow

Hi to all


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Tanya - bit late I know but just to wish you loads of luck at your scan today. Please let us know how you get on and also confirmation on whether or not Bertie is indeed a Bertie.

Wombly - any symptoms yet (I hope not!)

Clarabel - just think how well you'll know the inside of your body by the end of 9 months. You'll be the expert twinge detector  

Well I had my private scan this morning (we were terrified driving over there) and felt very relieved to see that the, not so little beanie, was looking nice and big (35mm) and wriggling away. We saw and heard the heartbeat so that was reassuring too.
It still felt very surreal, but both myself an DH feel a bit more confident now (does that sound stupid?). Anyway the gestational date puts me at 10+3 rather 10+1. Think I may even allow myself to relax slightly until our 12+3 scan..............maybe...............just a tiny bit!

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Firstly congrats to Clarabel that's great news  

JustP Sorry about your phone call last week I hope it is just a one off 

Wombly I had a freelander before the Mazda and loved it, but DH wants me to get a BMW next 

Liz That is great news that the scan went well, they said I have a low placenta and thats why I have had the brown discharge but they said not to worry and booked another scan for 34 weeks.

Sam I hope all is well well with you and your girls 

Lou Have a fab time away 

Well ignore what I said yesterday as the lady doing the scan today assured us we are having a girl, DH is a bit shocked but happy as long as it is healthy and I just can't wait  but would have been happy either way. (what's the bet it comes out a boy) 

Tanya x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

TanyaK said:


> Liz When have you got your private scan? Good luck with it x


Hi Tanya

I'll put it down to the shock of finding out that Bertie is indeed going to be a Bonnie, but I posted just above you that we had our private scan this morning   

Maybe the previous sonographer just got confused with a wayward arm or leg 

Brilliant news anyway

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Just read your post and changed mine,


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

lully  

I think Beetle had a low lying placenta too (and Sam) - I'm sure they'll be along to let you if that's correct.

You must feel so happy and I still can't believe how far along you are already - it really seems like only yesterday since we met up at the pub, not long after your BFP!

Good news that you get another scan at 34 weeks

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Not long till your 12 week scan and you'll get to see bub again, are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I really don't know - part of us thinks that the element of surprise will be great, but I in particular am rubbish at surprises and the intrigue always wins me over!

Are you glad you know?

I guess as long as it's happy and healthy, I don't really have any preference either way.

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes I couldn't have waited as you said I'm rubbish at surprises, I would do it all again. We would have been happy either way. I think we are going to call her Jessica


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Tanya - cute bump pic!

x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Aaah good to see both scans went well ladies. 

Tanya - you seem to be coming along really quickly! Congrats you are having   - like your bump pic

Liz - glad your scan was good and hopefully you are relaxing already! I think I would rather know the sex but that's just because I like to be organised and would rather not have the surprise! (am I boring?!) No side effects for me as yet but hold that thought....I'm sure they'll be along soon enough!

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly, I forgot to ask - did you ask QM's about blasts and if you did, what did they say

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

no I didn't it was a really quick appt. and I thought after reading what you & Clarebel said that it will be based on quality & quantity of embryos so I'll probably just ask if I get a nice bumper crop  

I'm down your way tomorrow - meeting some friends for a meal in Zizi's (2 for 1 offer)
Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Wombly

I'll be thinking of you in sunny Surbiton tomorrow (I'm in Bristol all day!)

Enjoy your Zizzi's! I can recommend the garlic bread!

Liz
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Morning all

Quick post before I head off to work  


Liz, Tanya, glad to hear scans went well yesterday and thanks for the congrats Tanya, was only last week we found out our BFP and feels like it was months ago!!

Wombly enjoy lunch at Zizzi's today!


Cx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quick one to sneakily bump us back up the thread again  

Hope you're all enjoying this somewhat dull bank holiday (which I don't really mind seeing as I'm at work today  )

Clarabel - how's it all going with your lovely BFP? Not long now until your scan

Wombly - how's the Prostrap going - any of those nasty side effects kicking in yet?

JustP - not long now until this cycle gets going

Sam - how's Keira

SarahTM - think you must be back soon so look forward to chatting again - I've missed you!

Hello everyone else too - Lou, WendyP, Daffodil, Meadey, Beetle, SarahL, Tanya plus anyone else I've missed

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi, just a quickie, believe it or not we're off for a BBQ in Ashtead, hope it's nicer in Ashtead than it is here! Yes we're taking the BBQ sword in all it's splendour! It's even better than the pic in the brochure! It is a sword with a musketeer style handle, and a fork on the end for sausages. Part of the packaging turns into a dashing musketeer's style mask! Oh how the boys are going to love playing with that!  

Liz, I am sooooo pleased for you that your scan went well. I have to confess to being a little worried when you said you had spotting and so on, and felt you were losing the symptoms.... I am relieved that it all went well and that you're feeling more confident now! Phew!! Not long till the next scan....! One milestone to the next! Oh and yes, I agree, great garlic bread in zizzi's. Very kissable after that!  

Wombly, how are you, how's it going on the prostap? Any symptoms yet?

Tanya, what's happened to the bump pic! Is it me or does it look like you're having a puppy?? Jessica's a really cute name by the way! Has the house been transformed to pink yet?  

Hi to Sam, where are  you? Is Keira keeping you away from the internet? Naughty Keira!  

Sarah TM - are you STILL on holiday? Hi to everybody, Eden, Daffodil, Meadey, Beetle, Clarabel etc

Well like I said just a quickie, oh it looks like it's going to rain.... boo!    We went to France for our wedding anniversary and had a lovely time, ate FAR too much again, but it was sooooo nice! I am definitely feeling fat now, I need to go on that diet I've been promising myself! 

Must dash

Bye for now!

WHERE DID EVERYBODY GO? We know you're not out enjoying the sunshine!!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Sorry for going AWOL but I've been here reading and the other day I wrote a long post and when I went to post it I lost it!!!  Was so   off that I turned the laptop off!!  

Going to be a quick one today as I can hear Keira in the background making baby noises (if you see what I mean!!!) and she's not the type to wait: she wants it NOW!!! A bit impatient I would call her but I have to say I'm in love again!!  Asked dh for another one today but I don't think he's keen      I'll ask again in a couple of years I think    

Tanya well done on finding out the sex of baby but if I were you I'd ask again on your 34 week one just to make sure    I had a low lying placenta with Aaliyah which moved up so no need for C-section.  

Liz congrats on your new milestone hun    I've got to confess that until I held Keira I was always worried even though I didn't tell anyone!!  

Lou, how did the BBQ go?  The rain stayed away and so did the  !!!  So chilly today!! Glad to see you guys had a good trip  

Clarabel, hi & congrats on your    

SarahTM are you back yet??  That was a long holiday    Hope you are well 

Wombly, how is dh?  Not needing the nurse anymore??    When is the next big date for you?  I didn't get any side/e with the prostap    Much better than the sniffing that's for sure!!!   

Beetle & SarahL, bet you're both busy!!  Give us an update soon  

Hello to everyone else I might have forgotten, really got to go now as Aaliyah's asking for her tea!! No rest for me!! 

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Little Jessica @21weeks









Sam Keira is so cute, hum maybe wait awhile till you ask dh for another one  Yep they booked me in for a 34wk scan to check again to see if the placenta is still low fingers crossed it won't be 

Lou A puppy  you did make me laugh! Enjoy the BBQ 

Liz Sorry you had to work, hopefully it is double time!

Hi to everyone 

Tanya x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Tanya,

Thanks hun.  I think you're right, I'll wait a wee while before I ask again   Lovely scan picture of baby Jessica    How did you get to put it there like that?? 

Love to all,

Sam   

P.S: I don't write anything for a couple of weeks and today I write twice!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Sam thanks, if you put your photos on photobucket.com  then it gives you codes for forums x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks hun, will try & give it a go  

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Samia - I'm glad you said you didn't get any side effects. I'm feeling tired and now have that kind of background headachey feeling but apart from that I haven't had anything so was a bit worried it might not be working  Good to hear it is going well for you with baby Keira

Lou - hope you had a good time at the barbeque and enjoyed using the 'sword', still not sure what it is but you sound pleased with it so I'll go with that  

Tanya - I'll have to wait until I get home to look at your scan pic as they don't appear on my work PC 

Liz - not long now till your 12wk scan  

JustP - how are you doing?

Hi to Daffodil, SarahTM, SarahL, WendyP, Meadey and all other lovely QM ladies.

AF was due yesterday but I normally find with D/R that it arrive 3 days late so I hope this is still the case as she did say it would be highly unlikely Prostap wouldn't work.

At least we've only got 4 days at work! Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Wombly - I'm keeping fingers crossed that AF turns up on schedule for you and great news that the side effects haven't been too bad  

Sam - another lovely photo of Keira and pleased to hear that she is establishing her position in the family  

Tanya - I think I know what Lou means with the puppy picture as your old pic of your dog shows up on my Mac at home but it's the bump pic on my Mac at work - weird!!!
Sorry I don't get paid anything for bank holiday work as it's our company    
Lovely detail scan pic of Jessica too!

Lou - make sure you and DH don't get arrested with your swashbuckling barbecue sword swashing about  . Hope the BBQ was a great success - bet the sausages didn't stand a chance!
How long now till Andalucia?

Hello everyone else too - update us with all your news 

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Wombly I hope the witch shows up soon    

Liz Ahh that would make some sense about the bump pic


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey girls

I'm back! 

This is gonna be a real quickie 'cos I've just spent the entire day trawling thru hundreds of emails and trying really hard to stay calm and relaxed so think I need to log out soon and go and spend some time with dh (we've been together for 10 years today).

Just want to say a massive congrats to Sam - Keira is a) a gorgeous name b) a gorgeous baby and c) a perfect weight!!  I look forward to meeting up for rose very soon!!  So glad that everything went smoothly and that you have given birth to a lovely Leo!  (I'm a Leo!!)

Also major congrats to Clarebel on the BFP - hope you're feeling fab and enjoying your pg.

Liz, I've missed you too and so pleased that the scan went well (where's the piccie?)

Hi to everyone else and I promise to make some time in the next few days for a proper post.

In the meantime I have phoned Willow to get my drugs for our medicated FET next month.  AF arrived early (day 24) this month so expecting AF around 3rd September and will start the dreaded sniffing again two days later.  Can't wait!  Which gives me a whole week to lose the half stone I've managed to gain during 3 weeks of eating, drinking and being very very merry!!

Speak soon!

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Woohoo - AF just turned up!!

SarahTM - welcome back!!! Hope you had a fab time off & are all relaxed - sounds like you're raring to go! And sounds like we will be cycling together? Not sure how soon after AF you have ET? My EC is booked in for 15th Sep so ET a few days after that ( I get that far this time!)

Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sarah's back!  

Happy Anniversary for today - hope you have something lovely planned.

Half a stone for a month long holiday seems good to me - I'd probably be 2 stone heavier. Anyway - I trust you had a fantastic time?

Blimey, your FET will come around so quickly and good that you and Wombly will probably by cycling together

Will let you go and spend some time with DH but I expect a full debrief on the past months activities asap  

Wombly - congrats on AF turning up - what's that? A couple of days late? Not bad!

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a great long weekend

Sam & Sarah, many thanks for the congrats

Wombly, great news on AF turning up, fingers crossed for the coming weeks  

Tanya, what a lovely scan picture!! 

Lou, hope you had great time at bbq and Liz, sorry to hear you had to work 

All good with me apart for feeling sick from morning to night, carrot sticks and radishes seem to be the only things that help  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing great

Cx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Tanya - can now see scan pic - looks fab - really clear!

Clarebel - sorry to feel you're feeling sick, radishes are a weird thing to stop you feeling nauseous!?! Still they're good for you, don't they have lots of iron in or something?

Liz - AF was 1 day late, but thought about it just now & had to have Prostap on day22 as day21 fell on a Sunday so maybe that's why? Either way glad its here & hopefully things are working how they should be.

Night all - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay all - now SarahTM is back, we thought it would be a good idea to try and have another meet-up - mainly so we can hear all about Keira from Sam and also to hand over Sarah's winning bottle of Rose from the baby sweepstake.

No thoughts yet on where and when but just really wanted to get feelers out to see who would be interested?

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm up for it.  Name a time and date!

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay I'm in. I can't do week commencing 15th Sep though as *hopefully* will be having EC/ET
How about week of 22nd Sep or if you want earlier can do 11th or 12th Sep?
Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok let's firm up dates later as they may be tricky (I can do 11th but not 12th as I'm in Sheffield that day and won't be back till late)

So the list so far is:

Liz
SarahTM
Wombly

If you're up for it, then cut and paste your name in too - shall we say it will definitely be a weeknight and unless someone has other suggestions for places, can I suggest we try the Albany in Thames Ditton again - never quite made it last time  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Welcome back SarahTM    try and stay calm as all this e-mails can wait!! otherwise you'll need another holidays soon  

I'm up for meeting up but the only problem now is that it would have to be an afternoon kind of as I'm breastfeeding and can't see myself in a pub with a newborn attached to my ( .  )(  . )    Let me know if I'm being a pain    

Liz I can't believe you're already nearly 12 weeks!!  Time's just flown by  

Wombly hope the headache's gone!! 

Hello to all the other QM's girlies  


Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Liz you beat me to it!!  Sorry won't be able to do a weeknight I'm afraid....    You know what time I was in bed last night? 8.30pm!!!!!!!!!!!!  How sad is that    


Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls 

11th is OK with me - might have a scan that day but can't see that affecting anything.

Sam, could you do early evening for an hour or so?  If you can, I'll try and finish work early and come and meet you for a gossip early (6ish?) - maybe you could even bring Keira so we can meet her?

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh doom and gloom - for the first time I have actually just written my age down!!  Realised I hadn't updated my profile in a while and had to write that I'm 38!  I only feel 18 so how can that be?!!   

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sarah - you should just do as I do and not add your age - that's much easier  

38's nothing! You're just a mere whipper-snapper

I could knock off early and meet early evening too and then we could wait for the 'laties' to turn up (if there are any) 

Don't worry about going to bed early Sam, I bet it's exhausting at the mo - how is Keira?

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I might be able do to do 6ish but might have the 2 girls with me!!  Could give Aaliyah her tea there I guess    I'm kind of easy let me know as I have my parents coming over for two weeks on the 18th of Sep.

Sam   

P.S: SarahTM you're still very very young hun


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Liz, she's very well: screaming for food as I type!!    Be right back  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Samia said:


> P.S: SarahTM you're still very very young hun


Says 34 year old Sam   

Sam - I'd love to meet both of your lovely girls - as long as Aaliyah won't find us too scary 


xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

I can get there for around 5.30 - 6 as I work in Epsom & finish at 5....or if I'm on my 2ww then can do earlier


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

hello........................................................is anybody out there?



x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi LIz - only me as per usual  - I seem to spend most of my days on this site  - not sure why I haven't been sacked yet  they obviously don't monitor my internet usage....mind you I found that with my last cycle this site becomes soo addictive! It doesn't help that there is a wall behind me so no-one can see my screen.

On another note - got my CIM Diploma results today - I passed!! So will be going out to buy cakes for everyone in a bit. (any excuse eh )

How's you? Not long till you're in for your 12wk scan.....


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm around! 

I work for myself and have nobody in front or behind me (poor lonely me!!  ) but have learned that when I spend too much time on here it makes it hard to pay the IVF bills!!

Congrats on your CIM Wombly - always meant to do it and never got round to it.  What do you do?  Get yourself a big fat cream one 'cos it is Friday after all!

Hi everyone else.  Liz did you get my pm?

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Sarah! I am a Marketing Executive / Manager - a bit of both as the MM left last year so have been doing half that role too - don't want to push for promotion because of tx so am happy to sit back at the moment! 
When is your AF due?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah the old faithfuls - I'm here too

Wombly - I know I'm a thicket, but what's a CIM Diploma? HUGE congratulations on getting it anyway. Cakes sound good to me oink! oink!
Seeing as I work for myself, I can cruise t'internet all day too if I want, but it won't stop clients shouting at me when the work's not done!

Hi Sarah - yes I did get your PM, thanks - I've just not had a chance to reply yet, but I'm going to be concentrating all my positive vibes onto both of you for these upcoming cycles and then to JustP for hers too!
  

My 12 week scan is next Thursday afternoon and it will be the nuchal scan combined with a blood test, as this is standard at Kingston Hospital. I know that due to my age, I'm going to be classed as high risk, so we'll just see what the rates come back as. However, at the moment, neither DH or me is interested in risking an amniocentesis, so we're just going to play it by ear. Ooh get me talking pregnancy stuff!!!  

So, what exciting things are people up to this weekend?

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow Liz, can't believe you're gonna be 12 weeks already?  Where does the time go?

Thanks for the positive thoughts - can you try and have some thoughts to stop me eating please?  I've just had a big fat sandwich followed by a yum yum that I neither needed nor enjoyed but I ate it anyway and now I feel like a roley poley!

I'm supposed to be going to our local pub with a couple of friends tonight and then tomorrow going to Borough Market and then the tapas restaurant for lunch and then a party in Putney in the evening.  Sunday will be recuperating no doubt?!!

What's everyone else up to?

Sarah


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Don't know yet, but I quite the look of how your weekend is shaping up!  
OMG - I'd love a yum yum right now - I'm sure I would have enjoyed it     DH reminded me with a cheeky smile that "there was no need to eat for two"  

Not sure what we're up to yet - this is going to sound rubbish but for the past few weekends, I've felt so wiped out that I haven't been able to do much. I start off with good intentions and then only seem to make it as far as the sofa (naughty Marvin!). I feel sorry for DH as he suggests things like going to Brighton, but I know I'll be rubbish once I'm there - it frustrates the hell out me!

What are you up to Wombly? Anyone else?

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

ooh yours sounds very swish Sarah!

Liz - thanks for the positive vibes - I will need them! CIM is Chartered Institute of Marketing - so I'm an official Marketeer! (not a muskateer as someone else in the office said - although that sounds more fun )

My weekend not so swish, quietening everything down for tx now so have not got any events planned until end of Sep! This weekend will be popping down south to see my mummy & sister and take my dog for his first swim in the sea (if he'll swim - he's such a wuss!) as it will apparently be nice tomorrow (but heavy rain on Sunday).

Just got cakes - mini double choc chip muffins but someone else got some M&S goodies whilst I was out too so now have loads!!! SArah - I'll join you on feeling like a roly poly


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Long time no speak. I would not dream of logging onto this site from work. Completely paranoid of anyone finding out  
and I've been useless in the evening  

I would love to join you and get to meet you all on 11th Sept but I'm really struggling with sickness as well as feeling totally exhausted by the end of my day in the office. 

I feel such a wimp saying that when Sam is all up for it with 2 kids in tow! 

So i think I'll pass this time but will definitely try joining you for the next one!
I can't complain too much about feeling so rubbish though, it's all for a good cause!    

Looks like it's going to be a busy week on the scan front this week!

Wombly, with your baseline scan   
Liz, with your 12 week scan  
and myself with my first scan (will be 7+4)   

Sarah, when are you due to start tx?

Love to all

C


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm still here! Where did everybody else go? It's a wonder you still let me lurk here as I'm so useless at keeping up with it all and then disappear for ages! And it's not like I'm even at QM any more! 

Hope you all had a good weekend? Back to the same old usual rubbish weather though! 

Wombly, how did your dog get on in the sea? Hard to imagine a dog that doesn't like water, but I used to walk a labrador when I was little and the owners had a boat. To get her 'used to' the water, they chucked her overboard, and she never forgave them, so she hated water! Mmm mini double choc chip muffins.... need some of those! Mind you I'm sitting here with a box of Lindor in front of me, how I have managed not to open them god only knows! 

Liz, how's it going? Looking forward to the scan? Hey you're allowed to be rubbish in your first trimester, you're busy growing that baby! Next month you'll have a spring in your step! 

Sarah TM, did you have a good weekend? Was Sunday a bit of a write-off? 

Sam, Keira looks gorgeous! Love the picture!!! BBQ on Bank Holiday Monday was great fun, just flippin freezing! We ate indoors, the sun came out for a bit half a minute! Bit disturbed that my mate seems to have given up alcohol for about 2 months now, and there's absolutely no way he's pregnant!!

Tanya, great scan pic! Dunno why it was still showing the dog.... but seems to be right now!

Hi to Clarabel, Sarah L, Beetle, anybody else out there....

Well not much to update this time. AF came and went last week. Looks like if I ovulate this month, it won't be while I'm on hols, so unlikely to get a holiday pg like last year! I live in hope though. This time next week, I'll be in sunny Spain, so will make the most of the siesta culture!!! 

Anyway, time to go. Bye for now!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

How are we all?  Have we got a date for the meet up?  Shame you can't make it this time Clarabel, but I'm sure we'll have another one soon after so would be great if you did!!  And maybe meeting my girls would put anyone off having kids    No they're good girls really (well not sure about the little one though!!    She screams the place down when she's hungry!! Or starving shall I say by the sound of the cry!!  Had to buy her a dummy today so I get 5 minutes more to finish what I'm doing and then breastfeed her!!  We call her the little milk vampire    Had her weight today and she's 8lbs6: Aaliyah was that weight at 5weeks+     Must be all that chocolate I can't stop eating    Anyway, all this to say I'm still up for meeting up, preferably before the 18th or after the 30th of Sep (Mum and Dad are coming over from France) and earlish if possible    Not asking for much am I??   

Liz good luck with your scan hun, where are you having it done?  Kingston??  

Wombly, hope the baseline scan goes well and that you can start stimms soon  

Clarabel, fingers and toes crossed for your first scan  

Lou, we had a BBQ on saturday which was lovely, I just hope we have an Indian summer this year as we love to have them and it would be nicer for my Mum & Dad as they live in the South of France and sometimes can be a bit shock!! (the weather!!)  Can I come to Spain with you please?  

SarahTM, have you finish reading up on all your e-mails?    Tx is starting soon isn't it?  

Beetle & SarahL how are you girls?  Busy I bet!!  I didn't think having 2 would made such a difference!! Hope I can get my   in a routine soon as Aaliyah's starting school next Monday (needs to be in for 8.45- 8.55 am) and I have not been able to get showered before 10am!!   

Tanya how are you feeling hun? Have you bought anything for bubba yet?  

Hello to anybody I might have forgotten (baby brain!!)

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the   for my baseline scan, feeling a bit nervous as this is how far I got last time before it was canx . I have to fly to Ireland on Thurs morning so I think I need to get a letter from QM's if I am stimming & need to take my drugs? Has anyone had experience of this? Not sure if I should take them in my handbag (which will obviously get stopped at security) or luggage, because what would happen if they lost my luggage?!?!?! Anyway, can you tell I'm stressing?

Sam - hope you manage to get them into a routine when Aaliyah goes back to school, I think you'll find you will as its different when you have things you need to keep to. Glad you are enjoying Keira & would be lovely to meet them both

Lou Demi - Saturday was gorgeous weather (I got sunburnt - naughty Wombly ) and my sister brought her dog along so he did swim a bit but after a while worked out that if we throw something in my sister's dog would go & get it then my dog would wait in the shallow bit for him to come back & he would pinch it off him! And he would be too knackered to stop him! So I suppose at least he's smart! (when he wants to be) Enjoy Spain, can you take me too?!? I'm sure we'll all fit in your suitcase! Can't believe this weather!

Clarebel -    for your scan, when is it? Sorry you're feeling a bit sicky but as you say its all for a good cause! HAve you tried nibbling on dried fruit / bananas? My friend said she felt sick if her blood sugar level dropped so would have something next to her bed to eat when she first woke up

SarahTM - how was your weekend? 

Liz -   for Thursday 

On the subject of meeting up - I can't do the 18th as it *hopefully* falls in my EC/ET week. But anytime after the 30th is okay or we can just stick with 11th - don't mind

Hope everyone has a fab if rainy day - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> I have to fly to Ireland on Thurs morning so I think I need to get a letter from QM's if I am stimming & need to take my drugs? Has anyone had experience of this? Not sure if I should take them in my handbag (which will obviously get stopped at security) or luggage, because what would happen if they lost my luggage?!?!?! Anyway, can you tell I'm stressing?


Hi Wombly

I took mine in my hand luggage and they didn't even check them, although it was only my sniffy drugs - I had them in one of those clear plastic bags and put them in the tray to go through the scanner. 
I asked Julie about it and she said "oh put them in your hold luggage" which I wasn't prepared to do, as if I'd lost my bag then I'd have been stuffed. I think if you just get a letter saying that they are for fertility tx then you'll be fine.

Right then - shall we say 11th then for a meet up? Is everyone up for that date?

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and Clarabel - sorry to hear you're suffering with sickness & tiredness - sorry, no advice for the tiredness, other than to say that you totally have my sympathy (it's hard to imagine how tired you can feel isn't it?) - but for the sickness I can definitely recommend sour sweets - they work at treat    

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Blimey twice in two days.... yes I know! All a bit too much!!

I can't make it for 11th, COS I'LL BE IN SPAIN... did I mention that? I don't think I did... FOR TWO WEEKS... did I mention that either? So if you all meet up on the 11th, have a fab time, and I'll join you for the next one when I'm back! 

Sam, Keira sounds like she's ruling the roost already, little vampire! If you eat chocolate, does the milk taste chocolatey do you think? Just wondering, as you do! You know, like coco pops.... or is that too gross...

Wombly, how's the sunburn? I have yet to get sunburnt this year.... but i will be working on it next week! In Spain.... did I? Sounds like you had a laugh with the dogs, would love one of my own one day! It will probably end up being a baby substitute!!! 

Liz, good luck with your scan, not long now!

Clarabel, hope you're not feeling too sick.... guess you've tried ginger biscuits... I had a friend who had such severe m/s that she was off work for 7 months, and could barely get out of bed, it was like vertigo. She cou;dn't drive or anything. 

Well not much happened since yesterday, very manic day at work, can't seem to get anywhere like upto date! My neighbour is due her 2nd baby on Thursday this week, and she's having a home birth. We are hoping that she will be a few days overdue.... don't fancy listening to that through the walls.... Knowing our luck we will get an early morning call on Sunday before we go to the airport! Could be quite useful you know!

Anyway, must go, bye for now

Lou
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

HI Ladies

Lou I hope you have a fab time in spain 

Wombly I traveled to Ireland with the stimming drugs but I had it all in my suitcase which I checked in and   it didn't get lost, but didn't have any probs  Good luck tomorrow at the baseline scan 

Sam I'm sure your girls are angels (they def look it) we have just ordered the nursery furniture last week it was our first purchase  

Liz I hope the scan goes well


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG just wrote a long post then this stupid blimin laptop went 'click' and went back a page grrrr 

Anyway - baseline scan okay, lining is 4mm but ovaries are quiet so they let me start stimming, the nurse said she thinks I just have a thicker than average lining?!? Oh well I suppose its good for when I get to ET?

Tanya - thanks, the nurse said she didn't think I need a letter but to show my tx plan if they ask, not sure about that so think I will pack it in my hold luggage as don't want to get caught up with security & miss my flight!!

Liz - lots of   for your scan tomorrow - will check in on Friday to see how you got on.

Lou - my dog is my baby substitute!!! Think he will be a bit miffed if/when I do actually have a REAL baby! Did you say you were going on holiday or something?   Have a good time!!

Clarebel - hope the morning sickness has eased 

I'm just going to have a bath as got myself a bit worked up about baseline scan and am now knackered, then have something to eat and then early bed for me as I have to get up at 3am!  

Hello to all other QM ladies - Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls!

Wombly that happens to me all the time - write a lovely long message and then lose it and it's too difficult to rewrite it.  I was going to post and tell you that I took drugs through customs but they were sniffy drugs not needles so I'm not sure what the regs are about that.  I would have recommended that you rang the airline but a bit late for that now.  What I personally would do is pack a vial with needles in the hold and take one in my hand luggage just in case.  They won't make you get rid of the drugs as they're very small quantities but they might confiscate your needles in which case in the very unlikely case that your luggage did go missing then all you'd have to do would be to go to a local hospital or pharmacy to get the correct needle as you'd have the drugs with you.  Phew, you don't want to be - everything I do is an event and I have to have a plan b (and sometimes also a plan c!!) - I'm sure it'll be fine and we're worrying about nothing!

Liz, good luck for tomorrow - look forward to seeing your pic!!

Lou, jealous as hell!  I have decided that September holidays are the best 'cos you still have yours to look forward to when everyone else is back!  I could really do with just one more week in the sun!!  My weekend was good thanks - checked out two of our local pubs which have recently been refurbished and they're both really nice (which is bad timing as I'm now off the drink!), went to Borough Market on Saturday and then to the lovely Brindisa tapas which was gorgeous (I would definitely recommend it for a post ET treat) and went to a party which was pretty good - all in all a pretty busy one!  

Sam, how's it going with your lovely girlies?  I'm a bit confused about our meet up?  I thought it was all arranged that we're meeting on 11th at about 6ish for a quick drink and to meet your girls and then you can take them (and yourself?!) off to bed and we can carry on?  Is this still happening and if so who's coming?  Wombly, Liz, you and I?  

Hello to Beetle, Clarabel, Tanya, Sarah, Eden, Meadey and anyone else I've missed - hope you're all well and happy?

Well AF turned up this morning so I'm in for a day 2 scan tomorrow and all being well start the drugs ready for our FET on or around 17th September.  Not feeling overly confident this time around.  Hopefully AF is causing this negative spirit and I'll be feeling lovely and positive   in the next day or two but if anyone has any medicated FET success stories then let me know please?!!  

Bye for now.

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi SarahTM - hurray for AF turning up! We should deffo be on the 2ww together then, EC is planned for 15th Sep! Thanks for the note about the drugs, that's just what DH had advised me to do! But didn't think, yes they would only take the syringe off me if anything...Thanks

Lots of    for your positivity - it probably is just nerves and AF x


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Wombly I'm sure carrying the drugs will be fine x Well done on the baseline 

Sarah I had Med FET and I was only just using up the frosties to waste some time to hear back form QM about the NHS IVF. I didn't think it would work and when only one of the four survived! But here I am 23 weeks  hopefully you will be too from your little frosties   Sorry if I am repeating myself


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Clarabel - just to say "GOOD LUCK" for your scan tomorrow - I hope it goes fantastically well and is a very emotional experience for you. How's the m/s & sleepiness going?

Lou - so, so, so, so, so, so jealous that you're off to Andalucia very soon. I won't even say have a fantastic time as it goes without saying that you will. Hope you manage to avoid the home birth noises!
Tell us all about your trip when you get back - did I say that I'm jealous? 

SarahTM - hope today's scan went really well and wasn't too 'oobly'! So I trust it's now all sniffy systems go.   

TanyaK - hope you and Jessica and doing splendidly (and DH of course) - have you sold your car yet?

Wombly - hope you managed to fly okay with your drug haul and I haven't said it yet, but loads of luck with stimming   

Sam - how's little Keira? Sounds like her lungs are developing well. Leave some choccie for us won't you

*So then are we still up for meeting on the 11th? Who's coming along?*

Well I've just got back from my NHS 12 week scan and it was pretty mind blowing! Both myself and DH were terrified going up there as I think we just automatically expect the worst (how pants is that!). Anyway Marvin was asleep at first, but soon woke up and was wriggling about like anything.
We had a good look at him (or her) from all angles and saw him holding his hands together, looking like he was sucking his thumb and then grabbing his feet - so sweet but still quite mind blowing.
Anyway, I had my scan pic up but it was very large (sorry) so I've removed it as I don't want to be insensitive and upset anyone.

Hello to everyone else I've missed - JustP, Wendy, Beetle, SarahL, Daffodil, Meadey to name a few

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow Liz!  That's definitely a little girl - just look at those cheekbones?!!  So so happy that you have a healthy, thumb-sucking, wriggly baby!  You must be thrilled?  Hope you're on the phone telling everyone you know as we speak?  If you keep calling your bump Marvin it'll stick you know?!!  My friend called her bump Stan after watching South Park or something?  It took them days to name their baby 'cos he didn't look like the names they'd chosen and eventually they settled on William Stan but not one single person has ever called him William in his 8 years of life!!  Watch out!!

Wombly - hope you got on the plane OK and looking forward to being your 2ww buddy!!

Hope everyone else is faberoonie.  

I have just been on the phone to a supplier for 45 minutes and whilst talking I did lots of bubble blowing as I haven't done any for ages!  Enjoy everyone!!

As for me, scan showed that I'm cyst free so ready to go.  Have started the sniffing and drugs and back in for another scan next Wednesday.  

I'm up for 11th.  Shall we decide where when we know who's coming and where we all live?

Whoops it's nearly 7 and I have a Tesco run to do or we'll be eating parma ham on Ryvitas for dinner?!

Sarah x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there,
I was just wondering whether this may be the right place to ask people how long they waited on the NHS for treatment at Queen Mary's Roehampton. Just P recommended me to ask you girls, as you seem to be the experts. I'm new to this site so excuse my ignorance... 

I've been referred by my GP and have my first (nurse) appointment in the ACU on 20th November. The letter then says I can expect testing for two months and then a consultant's appointment. I just wondered what your waiting times were and whether the total waiting time until treatment (e.g. IVF or ICSI) ran from your nurses appt or from the appt with your consultant.

Thanks so much for any input. At the moment I feel a bit in the dark. Sometimes I read nightmare stories like 18 months and then I hear some really positive quick turnaround stories. It would be great to know which of those ends of the spectrum were more realistic for me....

Thanks so much
Jo
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jo and welcome to the QM's thread.

I'm afraid I personally can't help you (I don't think) as my IVF's have all been privately funded. 

However I had a look back at my diary notes that I kept and saw that I had an initial consultation in June 2003, followed by an HSG in October 2003 and I guess I must have had a follow up appoint at the end of the year as I then went onto Clomid throughout 2004. 
I also had a Hysteroscopy & Laparoscopy in October 2004 and in January 2005 had what was my final NHS follow up appointment, at which time I was told that I didn't qualify for any further NHS funded treatment. So for me it was a year and a half before reaching the decision to go for IUI or IVF, although it then took a lot longer before we actually had the money to have private treatment.

I'm sure some of the others will give you much better advice as they are currently having NHS cycles.

Good luck with it all

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Joy - welcome!  I have pm'd you.

Nice to see some new blood on here 'cos as soon as the girls have their babies they don't have time to chat anymore!!  I thought about recruiting some new bods to the site when I was in having a scan yesterday but the problem with the QM waiting room is you don't know who's in for ACU, who's in for the maternity bit and who's in for the geriatric bit!!

Not that I don't love all the 'old blood' lot of course!!

Anyway, before I dig a bigger hole I'm outta here!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey SarahTM    You're not referring to me are you?  I'm here more than some other Mums I and you know      I did attempt yesterday in sending a long long message and then I lost it!!    No time to rewrite so left it there!!  Just to say I (and my girls) can make the 11th as long as it's earlish and not too far from Worcester Park!!  Not too demanding am I??  

Liz hun, well done on your scan hun and   for the rest of the pregnancy    Hope to see you on the 11th

Jo hi and welcome hun, don't listen to Sarah we're not too busy to chat    I can't answer your question as I was also private but my guess would be you'd probably have to wait as from when you see the consultant as he/she would the one making the decision as to what you would need    And I would also say that sometimes you could have a wait and sometimes it can go very quickly so I would say be prepared and if you guys have no plans tell QM that you are very flexible. May I ask why you need IVF/ICSI?

Hi to all the other girls, will update pictures soon maybe at the week-end or after BBrother tonight


Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Jo welcome, I'm afraid I don't think I can help you much as went private. After we did all our preliminary tests on the NHS, which probably took about 6 months, we were told that we were on the list and were probably looking at a 2 year wait.. as I'm not getting any younger  , we decided to go private.. i don't know if in reality we would REALLY have had to wait 2 years.. the other ladies might be able to answer that question.

Sarah, hope all going well so far, good luck with the coming weeks  

Liz, so so pleased to hear your scan went well and the little one put on a real show for you!!  

Wombly, hope you have not been stopped by customs   and are enjoying a relaxing time in Ireland

Lou, so jealous to think of you in Spain.. got drenched on my way home tonight, lovely!

Well, you must be surprised to see me logged in at the LATE HOUR of 22:05!! Have been in bed by 9pm all week..
Been on a bit of a high all day as our first scan went as well as we could have hoped..  we got to see ONE tiny beanie and a strong heart beat.    

We got a big smile from the nurse as soon as she started the scan, bless her, she seemed genuinely pleased for us and we even got a hug as we left!!

We are so completely over the moon but I still can't quite start relaxing and I know I will now start looking forward to the 12 week scan.. the waiting game is endless!!  

Thanks for everyone thoughts and good wishes. I'm doing a lot better with m/s and seem to have found a trick, which works for me.. if I don't let it kick in first thing in the morning, then it's not so bad throughout the rest of the day.. I'm now having a slice of dry toast as soon as i get up in the morning and it seems to be working so far..

We are off tomorrow for the weekend to celebrate our wedding anniversary... and today's scan!!  

Have a great weekend everyone, what are you all up to? 

Love and   to all 

C x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Just a quick one as we are heading off to rainy old Wiltshire for the weekend to visit parents (and to tell them our news!)

Clarabel - BRILLIANT NEWS on seeing beanie's heartbeat - it's so amazing isn't it! Enjoy your double celebratory weekend away (it's our wedding anniversary too - on Sunday)

Sam - yep, I'm still up for a meet up - where shall we say?

Hello everyone else too

Sorry Jo - I meant to say yesterday that my timescale I mentioned including having all of my tests, which I think you have already had, haven't you? So you may find that it goes quite quickly for you. Are you already on the list? If Tanya is reading this she could probably tell you how long her NHS appointment was (although she had a successful private FET before then anyway)

Right then - best go and get organised - happy weekends everyone

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well security didn't blink an eye, I put the drugs & syringe in my see through bag with my tx plan from QM's (don't worry SarahTM I did put another lot in my hold luggage!) and he didn't look at it so I told them I've got a syringe in there and he said, 'okay' and put it through. I don't get airport security sometimes  It definitely said 'no syringes unless for medical reasons' but they didn't know whether it was for medical reasons or not . Anyway Ireland was very rainy and I got up at 3am on Thurs to go to the airport and didn't get to bed until 1am, then had to get up at 7am to get the plane back again. The flight was delayed coming back then I got stuck in really bad traffic on the M25, had to phone my doctors to say I was going to be late, then phone my acupuncturist to tell him too. Anyway I was very stressed & tired but the result is the new GP has agreed to my 3wks sign off and I still manage to have my acupuncture.

Joy - I am on my NHS cycle at QM's - have PM'd you x

Liz - That's lovely news on your scan of Marvin, I notice you keep referring to it as a 'he' wonder if you have some intuition that its a boy? Enjoy Wiltshire & happy anniversary

SarahTM - YAY you're all go!! I'm in for a scan on Wed at 3.15 what time is yours? Thanks for the bubbles!!

Clarebel - so glad your scan was good too  Happy wedding annivesary & hope you have a good weekend away

Samia - glad you are still here  and that you can make Thursday.

For Thursday - I work in Epsom and live in Godalming so anywhere kind of in betweeny is good, also Surbiton / Kingston kind of way (as I used to live there). The Albany in Thames Ditton that Liz mentioned before is fine for me but obviously it depends on if that's okay for everyone else. Otherwise how about the Organ & Dragon in Ewell (used to be Jim Thompson's) http://www.organanddragon-ewell.co.uk/ - just thouht I'd throw that one in there!

Hi to all the other QM ladies - Wombly x

/links


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Good morning girls,

Twice in 2 days   I bet Sarah can't believe it!!   How is your week-end going?  Ours so far has been quite wet!!    Can't we have another couple of lovely week-ends so we can have BBQs   

Wombly you must be shattered after that trip!!  I used to work as a cabin crew from Stansted Airport and I can tell you that security really depends on the person!!  I personally didn't think they'd allow you to take them onboard after the latest events as you can hurt people with needles!!  Imagine one of them in your eye!!    Anyway glad you had no problems    Ewell would be great for me    But not sure on everybody else!!  Otherwise we can just meet you and me Wombly and leave the others  

clarabel, enjoy your week-end away and congrats on your scan  

Liz, enjoy Wiltshire and I bet the parents are going to be so so Happy    

Sarah, what you up to this week-end?   


Just let us know what you girls want to do regarding thursday 

Love and   to all,

Sam


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks so much girls for such a warm welcome. Its so great to find a local group of girls going through something similar.
Thanks so much to the girls who PM'd me too. I've sent each of you replies.

Sam - we don't know for sure, but when we got the SA results they said that ICSi was likely to be our best bet. When I enquired with Nick at the ACU at QMs, he indicated they wouldn't waste their time with IUIs since ours is quite a severe male factor issue.

I have had quite a lot of my tests already as my gyn was exploring issues around my end of cycle spotting linked to a history of endo, so I hope much of that is out of the way, although I guess they may make me go right through to another lap and hsyteroscopy. I think also the FSH blood test is necessary too. Perhaps you girls know of other tests too. My Dh will have had two lots of SA test results by the time we have our 1st QM NHS appointment. I do't know if there are further tests for him too before they confirm a course of action (and getting on the list)?

Sam - I shall def mention that we have maximum flexibility and gently keep on their backs so they don't forget about us....

Its also great to hear some of your experiences. 

For those of you who have mentioned you're going privately, I assume that's with QnMary's too? I wonder, do they help you with the drug costs too?

You sound liek a great bunch. I'm really pleased to be on board.

Thanks sgain and enjoy the rest of the weekend all of you
Love
Jo
x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone
I enjoyed reading the messages.  I'm also at the Queen Mary ACU.  It is nice that you girls support each other the way you do.  It is so difficult when you go through all the treatment and it feels you are the only one going through all this.  But reading all this I can see that everyone supports each other.

I am waiting for my AF(need to get use to the "talk") around the 18th of Sept and then will receive my drugs.  Even though I'm a nurse it all is so overwelming!!  But it is nice to read peoples diaries as it gives you an idea of what to expect.

I feel really excited but also anxious about the treatment.  Now I will come back to this tread - that is if I can find it again.

Good luck to everyone on treatment.

Sammy 73


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Sammy73 & welcome! It is a bit overwhelming - is this your first tx? Are you going private or NHS? Don't worry just ask us any questions & we'll do our best to answer. I'm in the middle of my second tx but 1st tx at QM's

As for support - yes FF is a godsend I would be even more   without it!

Hope your AF arrives on time!

Hello to all you other lovely QM ladies, DH is doing the plumbing (as he was all day yesteray too, fitting a new shower in downstairs loo) and I've just made a nice chicken dish from my Delia book, he ate it & then said 'but where's pudding?'  - he's just about alive now, doesn't he know not to mess with a hormonal woman?!!?! Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday

Wombly x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for the welcome.  Yes, this is my first time.  Me and DH has been married for 16 years and have never been able to conceive - not used any protection for 14 years.
HAd same treatment in 1997 but it was so stressful that we thought we will leave it - but last year decided to get some treatment and try again.
On the NHS - been very lucky as we have only been on the list since April last year.  It came quite quickly.
As soon as I start the tx I will ask away.  Thanks.  

Good luck to you too.

Sammy73


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Hope you all had splendido weekends!

Wombly – I think if you are upfront with airport security then they are okay, so I think you definitely took the right approach. Your trip sounds like a killer though but good news that you have 3weeks off (hope it doesn’t drive you potty!). Good luck for Wednesday’s scan  
With regards Marvin, I have absolutely no idea if it’s a he or a she but I just guess that it seems odd to be calling Marvin, she. I suppose I could say Marvin/Marvina  

Jo – yes my private cycles were with QM’s and I had a bit of help with the cost of the drugs on the 1st cycle (not the full costs) but paid for everything on the other 2.

Sammy73 – hello & welcome. Everyone is lovely on here and it’s so nice to see some new names on here as I worried that this thread was going to die a death!
Wishing you loads of luck for this upcoming ICSI  

Hello everyone else too – Sam, SarahTM (how are your sinuses?), Lou out there enjoying the Andalucian sun!, JustP (where are you), Wendy (where are you too), Tanya, Daffodil, Meadey, SarahL & Beetle and anyone else I've forgotten

With regards Thursday – I don’t mind the old Jim Thompson’s place (it’s the big one on the corner isn’t it?) – let us know. Anyone else fancy joining us?

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,


A quick one from me today as I've got to express some milk for the milk vampire who's going to spend 45 minutes with my friends as I need to take Aaliyah to school for her first day in reception: BIG girl school!!     My god where has the time gone!!  I'm so   my baby's a big girl now!!  I'm sure they will be a few tears!!  From me of course!!  I bet she's looking forward to going and is missing her friends as she's been asking me for the last 6 weeks!!  I must be so boring!!    

Anyway, just to say hello and welcome to Sammy73 you've come on the BEST thread    The girls are lovely so you'll be well supported here, specially as we've a good run of BFPs lately and about 3 babies since I've been on here   

Liz it could be great if we could do the Jim Thompson, I think it's very handy for Wombly as well as myself, not too sure for SarahTM    Anyone else interested?  Can't wait!!    Haven't been in out in over 4 weeks  

Hello to everyone else  

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Have I said something to upset somebody Or have I just scare everyone away?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Liz do you know what's happening on thursday?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh yes...........don't you Sam  

  

No I don't actually - other than we're meeting around 6.00pm so we can meet Aaliyah & Keira too and that it's currently you, me, Wombly & SarahTM meeting as everyone else is shy and that we may be meeting at the old Jim Thompson's in Ewell (if Sarah is okay legging it over to there)

I'm going to be out in Sheffield all day tomorrow so I'll just have to see what the rest of you have agreed on, on Thursday - if that's okay

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

how is Keira?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls... I'm so busy but also so easily distracted and when these emails pop up I have to have a peek!!  

Firstly to say at the moment I'm still up for Thursday.  I'm trying really hard to get out of an 8am meeting in Birmingham on Friday 'cos if that happens then I'll probably go up the night before which means I'll have to cry off... at the moment though I'm OK for it.  I have no idea where Ewell is but I know where the Ewell Road is (where Liberty Bell used to be years ago?) so I'll find it with the help of my Tom Tom!  11 miles door to door apparently?! 

Secondly to ask Joy and Sammy if they would like to join us 'cos it would be lovely to put some faces to names?

Sorry not to chat but look forward to seeing some of you on Thursday and will post more when I've more time.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

The old Liberty Bell is not far from us so you just carry on, on the Ewell Road, up to Tolworth and then go straight across the roundabout and down the dual carriageway and I think it's to the left off a big roundabout a few miles down (is that right Sam & Wombly?)

Hope you can make it and anybody else too as the more, the merrier - although we may have to curb our conversation this time, what with impressionable youngsters being present!

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Yes I think you could be right Liz but Sarah if I were you I'd go on their website to get their postcode and put that in Tom-Tom and let him direct you    Safest option    As Sarah and Liz said the more the merrier but I'm definitely u for it and so is Aaliyah and Keira(who's calling me  ) Got to go and be a good mother instead of being in front of the laptop!!  

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh good - sounds like we're meeting at the Organ & Dragon - how will I recognise you all? Also can someone PM me their mobile number just in case......hopefully there will be some sunshine so we can sit outside.

Sammy & Joy - as SarahTM said you are both very welcome to come along too

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Wombly,

Have just pm'd you my mobile number, I think I must still have Liz and Sarah's in my inbox!!    You will easily recognise me as I'll be the 1 with a 4 year old and a baby in tow    Not to mention the large black bags under each eyes!!    What time do you think you'll be there?  Sarah still up for it? Liz?  Anyone else??

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Sam - I can be there for 5.30?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Real quickie 'cos I've gotta dash to White City as promised to go and see 8 out of 10 cats being recorded with dh!  Now regretting it as White City is such a pain to get to and park at and sniffy drugs have given me a big fat headache!!

Anyway, wanted to let you know that I do have to go to Birmingham on Friday but I've decided to get up super early on Friday instead of staying tomorrow night so I can meet up with you all.  So I will see you somewhere near Tolworth and will call you when I'm hopelessly lost!!  I don't think I'm gonna manage to get there as early as 6 but I'll try my best to get there as early as possible as I can't stay too late or I won't get up!!

Also to let you know that I went in for my scan today and I'm ready!  Going in for FET on Monday (when washing machine is being delivered and new doors are being fitted - typical!).  So it's all much quicker than we expected it to be and I've suddenly got quite excited!

Sorry for not being chatty recently but hopefully will catch up with some of you tomorrow - Joy and Sammy - are you ignoring us 'cos you think we're weirdos?!!  Please come along if you can?

Sarah xxx


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girls !

Wow, so much has happened since I last logged on. Sorry for disappearing, havent been away, just relishing feeling 'normal' and pregnant. Its been wonderful. But I've been thinking about you all lately and I'm so pleased to see everyone's messages and some BFP's. 

Sam, Congratulations on the birth of Keira. Love the name and she looks soooo cute. I'm afraid hormones have hit me in a big way and I'm a teary mess at the site of babies. I was never like that before ! Gone is the suited and booted city type I tell you. 

Eden, more tears when I saw your lovely scan. Isnt it so moving when you see them on a scan. I only have one but still cried at the site of it.

Liz, so glad your scan went well. I'm proud to be 15 weeks today and over the sickness and some of the tiredness. DH and I were also really scared going to the scan. Dont know what I thought it would show but just felt so used to bad news that it couldnt possibly be good. But it was our turn finally ! You said you went to Kingston for your scan, I went to QM for mine, how do they decide ? I will apparently have all my antenatal appts there but then actually give birth (ooooh thats scary, never said that before!) at Kingston. Just beginning to feel comfortable speaking the PG language but its like IVF, a whole new language. Had to do an internet search the other day when someone mentioned they had a bugaboo I could buy second hand !

Hello to all the new girls, good luck with your treatments. I was only on here for a really short time before good luck came my way but I can truly say that these girls got me through alot of worries and sleepless nights. 

Wx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Wendy - glad you're enjoying your pg state!

SarahTM - aah thanks for sacrificing for us! You're 2ww will now be ahead of mine! I was due to go in for EC on Monday (but you still would've been ahead of me seeing as yours are already fertilised - just thought about it ) but scan today revealed lots of little follies so she doesn't think I'll be ready for Monday & more likely to be Wednesday now. 

See you tomorrow! Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Wombly,


Brilliant I can make 5.30pm text me if it changes, by the way what's your name?  I mean real name    Don't want to come up to you and say: "Are you Wombly?"    

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

that would be so funny if it wasn't me! My name is.....Cara x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Tonight it is then! I'll PM you my mobile too Wombly - I'll probably be there just after 6.00pm if that's okay with you girlies. I've still got your mob nos from before, Sam & Sarah (unless you've changed them)

Wombly - nearly there now with EC - how are you feeling? If you have EC on Wednesday then you'll probably have ET on Saturday which is cool as Borough Market will be in full swing plus if you're driving up to the Bridge, there's no congestion charge to pay, so double whammy! Anyway, you can tell us all about it tonight

SarahTM - hope you had a giggle at 8 out of 10 cats last night. Was it a good one? OMG FET on Monday? That's come around very quickly hasn't it. You too can tell us all about it tonight.
I'm going to be sending out all my positive vibes to both you and Wombly for the upcoming weeks.
  

WendyP - wondered where you had got to, but lovely to hear that you have just been off enjoying your pregnancy. How weird that all your antenatal stuff is at QM's but your birth will be at Kingston. Do QM's not have a maternity ward then? I was told that I could choose from Kingston, Epsom or Tooting but I guess because I didn't state a preference, I was automatically booked in at Kingston. And yes it's very scary talking pg talk isn't it? I still feel like a complete fraud!

Hello to everyone else too  

Liz
x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies - thanks so much for the invitation to come along and meet you this evening and sorry for being out of the picture for a few days. I've been running a training course off site all week until now and only just been able to log on.
Unfortunately (I'm really gutted) I can't make it tonight because I don't actually have a car and my husband is using his this evening so i can't borrow. I would love to come if you decide to do it again another time though.
I hope you all have a fab time
Jo
X


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jo

Shame you can't make it but here's to the next meet-up eh?

Are you counting down the days to your appointment?  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,


A quick one from me today as I've got a busy day and evening ahead!!  Will be there for 5.30pm-5.45 Cara and Liz see you after 6pm.  Sarah??  Cara, I'll let you come up to me(if I'm there first!) or smile at me if you're there first!!  Don't let me go up to strangers asking for Wombly!      Text me if anything changes as I won't be coming on here again today  

See ya tonight

Sam   

P.S: hello everybody xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

It was lovely to meet you Samia & Liz last night & both Aaliyah & Keira are gorgeous and I loved holding Keira for so long (hoping that babydust has rubbed off on me?). Its so nice to be able to talk openly about tx & things without someone saying 'sorry I dont' understand' or just changing the subject.

Scan was okay today follies are growing & lining is getting thick but EC will be on WEdnesday now. She asked if anyone had mentioned PCOS before (my alarm bells start ringing) so I said no & asked if she thought I had it & she said I have a lot of follies (1 and it would explain why I was slow to respond to the stims. So they haven't upped my dose as its on track for Wed EC (follies are all size 10-13) & they are now worried about overstimulating me. Last time I had 12 follies and it worked like clockwork so I think it is the prostap that slowed things down (as we were discussing last night Sam & Liz). So she said lots of rest, drink lots of water & eat lots of protein.

SarahTM - shame you couldn't make it, hope your head wasn't too bad & its not too hectic in Birmingham today

Love to all - Wombly x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls - sounds like you had a nice get together last night. Hope you had fun.
Liz - def counting down the days. I have a day off work today and thought I might call up and just see if there's anything I can do to speed things along but def counting down the days. Still over two months to go but hoping they'll fly by.
X


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Sam, Liz and Wombly - gutted I couldn't make last night.  Purposely didn't stay up in Birmingham last night so I could meet you, then not only did I feel rubbish but I worked 'til gone 9pm anyway!  Then up at 6 and only just back and I feel dreadful!  Just glad it's Friday!

Can't stop 'cos I really need to type up the minutes from the meeting and then go and find a sofa for a nap!!

Glad you had a good time and will definitely join you for the next one.

Hi to everyone else and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello Friday QM girlies!

Yes was lovely to meet you too last night Sam & Wombly (and of course not forgetting Aaliyah & Keira - who were both lovely!). 

Sam - I hope Keira wasn't up all night? I must say that you were looking very chilled and relaxed. Obviously an old hand at this lark now! 

Wombly - I was always told that if you have PCOS then you are more likely to over-respond to stims (hence them keeping you on a low dose). Anyway sounds like you have a nice batch of follies there (I had 17 eggs on my last cycle and my god, was I uncomfortable). Just make sure you keep that water intake up - about 2 - 3 litres preferably and don't forget your milk and protein. 
Are they going to scan you again on Monday to see if you're ready for your trigger then?

SarahTM - how was Brum? Mmmmmm sofa nap's sound dreamy. Shame you couldn't make it last night - we missed you!
We'll have to arrange another meet up soon-ish.

Jo - you just see - the next 2 months will fly by and then you'll get a good idea of what's what

Hello everyone else to - have lovely weekends all

Liz
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

hello girlies,

Sounds like you had fun yesterday, pls have another catch up soon and I'll definitely join you. Would be lovely to meet you and your gorgeous girls Sam.

Sarah, Wombly, big week for you next week. Will be thinking of you loads and sending you plenty of    

Liz, how was your weekend away? how did it feel telling the family?!

Jo, your next appointment will be here in no time.  

Got no plans for the weekend apart from rest and more rest.. just hoping I don't feel too sick  

Have a great weekend everyone  

C xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello All

Just a quick one to wish SarahTM

[fly]*LOADS OF GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!*[/fly]

Hope it goes really well

    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

there you go Sarah - almost all 7's but my finger got sore!  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me to let you know that I'm in for FET at midday today and then trying to take it easy for a day or two (have told my client I'm at a two day off site meeting!) so I will hopefully have a bit of time for FF chatting!

Hope you're all well and enjoyed the lovely sunny weekend?

Wombly, hope you're having lots of protein, water and rest?  Keeping my fingers crossed for a good batch for you on Wednesday!!  

Liz, thanks for all your fabulous positivity    and bubbles.  Have sent some right back at ya!!!

Lou, are you back from hols yet?  Hope you had a fab time and have come back renewed and refreshed?  Forget what I said about you getting a cat to keep the mouse away!  I have two cats and have found mouse evidence in the cupboard under the stairs and in the cupboard under the kitchen sink!  Yuck!  We feed our cats on dried food and the mouse has nibbled through the thick plastic bag under the stairs and had a feast before make a lovely nest in one of my Caterpillar boots and a picnic blanket!!  It's (hoping it's an 'it' and not a 'them!!) then found the cat treats in a box under the sink and eaten it's way through about 3 packets!!  Gross!!  How did you get rid of yours in the end 'cos my cats are obviously completely useless (in fact it's very likely that they brought the thing in to the house in the first place and it escaped under the stairs!).  Help!

Clarabel - hope the sickness is subsiding and you can start enjoying your pregnancy soon.

Joy - hope QM manage to squeeze you in earlier but if not, then use the time to do all the things you'd like to do before being pg and enjoy!!

Sam - gutted I didn't get to meet your girls.  Will you bring them next time please?!!  Hope life is rosy for you and your loving your maternity leave and new addition to the family?

Wendy - glad to hear you're doing fab.  Keep us posted!

Hi to everyone else too.

Gotta fly and do some work before I leave.

Speak later.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - hope your FET went well today    - which bit did you go in?? I was at hosp for scan at 11.15 but kept going in and out so didn't leave until about 12.30pm

Scan wasn't too good today, despite the resting, protein, hot water bottle, lots of water & milk. Follies haven't grown enough, the nurse said slowly but surely they are just being stubborn. Anyway they have upped my dose so now on 3 powders and got buserilin injection to top up the prostap (as it finished today). Feels a bit pants as had to move everything around (again) and doesn't look like I've got many follies growing properly, looks like about 5 lead ones and the rest are too small to count. Not sure if an extra powder for tonight & tomorrow night is really going to do it? 

Anyway - sorry to be a bit glum - hope everyone else is okay - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Wombly

I'm so sorry that your follies were smaller than expected, but please don't feel too despondent about it - those follies can have big bursts of growths in a very short space of time. 
Believe me I know as on my 2nd cycle I think it was, I had hardly any on my left ovary, which always seems to be unresponsive and then in the last 2 days it had a sudden burst of growth and several, decent size ones suddenly appeared.

So if you're now stimming for another 2 days, does that move your EC to Thursday, instead of Wednesday? For my second cycle I had EC on a Friday as I wasn't ready to hit the 'normal' dates. 

Anyway try not get too low about it as you still look as though you have a good five at this stage - plus any more that will catch up. That's still a good number to go with.

Sending you lots of positive vibes for the next couple of days and will blow some bubbles too

    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Liz - EC would be on Friday if okay on Wed x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Friday's are splendid for EC's as you get to take it easy over the weekend - plus it tends to be quieter on the Minor Ops ward so you get first bagsy at the sandwich selection    

I'll keep everything crossed for your Wednesday scan - what time are you back in?

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Liz, 'sandwich selection' made me smile  - back in at 12.30 on Wed x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Wombly - hope you're managing to keep your chin up. Whilst I'm no expert, it does sound like there are still a few days for things to improve. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

And for you too Sarah - hope you have a lovely couple of restful days planned. Lots of sofa action and DVDs - I can highly recommend prison break 

I did call in an attempt at pushing things along at QMs and spoke to Julie (nurse) who seemed very nice but basically told me to bugger off in a really kind way   She did helpfully suggest that I get hold of my gyny notes to bring with me to my first appt though which I wouldn't have otherwise known which is helpful (since I've had some of the tests already).

I also made sure I was on the cancellations list so hoping a cancellation will come up soon. 

Its really good advice about focusing on some nice pre - preg things to do. Unfortunately DH is on a complete detox so nice food and wine (my favourite non preg activities) are out of the question, and a nice holiday (because of needing to save for potential private treatment) is also a no-go. However, it is our 1st anniversary in a couple of weeks so will focus on finding something nice to do to celebrate.

Hope all of you girls are really well and tht your Mondays haven't been too tough
Jo
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry to post so late but I had a date with my sofa, way too much food and about 3 crappy Sky films!!...

Joy, keeping my fingers crossed that they manage to get you in on a cancellation.  Make the most of the gym if you go 'cos they say you shouldn't overdo it when you're in tx?

Wombly, don't get too down - the exact same thing happened to me and they were worried that I wasn't responding so upped my drugs and then I was in for ec a few days later.  I think I had 16 eggs collected of which 12 fertilised so keep up the protein and water and I'll send lots of positive vibes your way...     Oh, and remember that Borough Market is only on from Thursday to Saturday so try and time it right for ET at The Bridge!!  (I was very disappointed it was closed when I was up there today!)

Liz, thanks as always for the lovely pms and crossed fingers!!  

Well, I have two embies on board - was very happy to hear that they defrosted two and both survived.  A 10 cell which they put in at 9 cells and an 8 cell which had gone down to a 4 cell.  Wasn't overly pleased with the 2nd one but had a big chat with the embryologist and he said he was happy it was a good healthy embryo so I'll blame him if it doesn't work!  Not that it's not going to work of course... PMA.  I am pregnant, this is working and I will have a bouncing baby next Spring (there's my 2ww mantra!!).    

It seems that the constant sickness I'm feeling is quite common with Progynova so that's put my mind at rest.  Only problem is that I can only overcome the sickness by eating so I'm gonna be the size of a house!  If this works then I have to keep taking it 'til week 14 so I'm destined to be a whale by then!!

Hi to everyone else and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Sarah - well dah...I wouldn't have seen you today as your ET was at the Bridge  - I'll blame that on the drugs. Thanks for the encouraging message about yours  mine will be similar. Congratulations on being PUPO!!!! That's so good that both survived   
On the subject of food, the way I see it is if I have a BFN I'll be back down that gym and thin in time for Christmas parties, if I get a BFP I'll be the size of a house anyway! Here's hoping we're both the size of a house.

Joy - hope the cancellation list works for you  

Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarah Well done on being PUPO sending lots of  your way 

Wombly Hopefully the increase in the med will do the trick and you get the go ahead for Fri    

I hope you all are well


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry for not not having been since last thursday  Lovely to see you again Liz and so nice to put a face to the name Wombly 

Oh Wombly love don't get down hun as Liz and Joy said there is still time for your follies to grow and it's good they've upped your dose: all my digits are firmly crossed and sending loads of  your way and hopefully holding Keira on Thursday will have rubbed off on you   

SarahTM, * PUPO, PUPO, PUPO* shame we couldn't see you again on thursday but I'm sure we will again soon: Liz, Wombly and yourself will all be pregnant(can you hear the PMA?) and if we do it earlish again and at the same place then yes I would be able to take the girls as it was very handy for me 

Liz, not sure about looking chilled and relaxed on Thursday!!  You are looking very well and glowing which is lovely to see and I'm hoping that Sarah and Wombly will join the club very soon 

Clarabel, we'll have another meeting soon and hopefully you'll be able to come and meet us and also meet my girls 

Joy, keep on at them hun 

Lou, still away?? Have you had a nice break? Relaxed?? 

Hello to all the girls on here 

Well as for me, today was a big day: My baby has started big school  She started last week but today was the first day where she stayed all day..... She looked so grown up it was scary and brought  to my eyes  Baby Keira is doing well and last night went from 10.30pm to 4.30am, dropping the 2.30am feed so hoping we can have a repeat tonight  I've started trying to put her on a routine as per The New Contented Little Baby Book by Gina Ford which I also did with Aaliyah and it did work wonders for us . Right off to watch the last episode of the Children on ITV which I've been following and is brilliant 

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

You see I'm telling you I  people!!! 

Anyone?


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't worry Sam I'm still here (as per usual )

Thanks for your message & I hope Keira's babydust rubbed off on me too. We'll see tomorrow (not that I'm nervous or anything )
Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

You'll be fine hun      

Not busy at work then


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Not at work - GP signed me off for 3wks, its been great so far


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Good luck for tomorrow Wombly   will be thinking of you.. and remember it's not all about quantities with eggs.. only got 5 collected and here I am today... fingers and toes crossed for you xxx

Sarah sending you LOADS of      for your 2ww

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well too

C


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

Wombly - loads of luck for your scan today. Have you been visualising those follies growing fat and juicy? I'll keep everything crossed that you are ready for your trigger tonight and going in for EC on Friday 
    

SarahTM -       on those two little embryos being back on board. Here's to you having a lovely new arrival/arrivals next May/June  

Sam -   you didn't scare me - just been out and about and not really had a chance to post. So how was Aaliyah's first full day at school? Did she enjoy it? Also great news that Keira is sleeping almost through the night - surely the sign of a happy & contented baby (just keep her away from me, otherwise she'll probably start crying again    )

Jo - fingers crossed that you get that cancellation through soon  

Clarabel - how are you doing? When's your next scan?

Tanya - how are you and Jessica? Hope all is going lovely for you

Lou - how was Andalucia - are you back yet? Methinks it could be this weekend. Hope you're not too full of tapas & cava  

Wendy - how are you now? When is your next scan going to be?

JustP - where are you and what are you up to? Have you left us now?  

Hello to anyone else too - Daffodil, Meadey, SarahL, Beetle...........

Right then - best try and get back into work mode  

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sarah – I forgot to say, how sweet of you to let the mouse take up residence in one of your Caterpillars  
Any more signs of it / them
Naughty pussies!  

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Had scan today....and all ready for EC on Friday! Thank god for that, was getting quite depressed. It seems the extra powder did the trick although still not huge, he said I have 6 ready - 1 at 20 and the rest are 16/17 and all the rest of the forest (as DH described it) are still at 10/11 so will probably still be too small.

Liz - apparently they won't do blasts on NHS cycle   but doesn't look like I would have enough anyway. Hope you & Marvin are doing well

Clarebel - thanks for your message, that's very encouraging as it looks like the sort of numbers I will get

SarahTM - how are you feeling in PUPO land? Hope you're still taking it easy

Sam - how is the new routine going with both girls? That book sounds good, hopefully I'll ask you to remind me of it in about ooooo 9mths time 

Tanya - hope you are doing well and getting plenty of rest

JustP - how are you doing

Lisa - hope you're holding in there okay  

Hello to all other QM ladies - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly

    

Hooray for your scan today!!! 

He? Who did your scan then?  

So this is it now! Trigger tonight (what time will you have to do it?) - what time are you in on Friday? Nina & Terri on the ward are lovely and will really look after you.

So pleased that all went well today - bet you're feeling excited now?

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wombly - see I told you didn't I?!!    Will keep everything crossed for a bumper batch for you on Friday!  By the way, who's Lisa?!!  Have I missed someone?  If so, sorry Lisa!!

Liz, no sign of the mouse so far but as Lou knows, they have a nasty habit of reappearing so I'm not holding my breath!

Hi everyone else - hope you're all doing fab?

My friend's coming over in a while to force me to rest (difficult to get away from your desk when you work at home) so gonna love you all and leave you for now.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> By the way, who's Lisa?!! Have I missed someone? If so, sorry Lisa!!
> Sarah x


I wondered the same but decided it was my fluffy pregnancy brain as I'm a bit useless at the moment

Sorry Lisa!

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> By the way, who's Lisa?!! Have I missed someone? If so, sorry Lisa!!


  Hee hee - I blame it on the drugs!! -I MEANT Joy!!! SORRY JOY!!

Liz - Marmoud (sp?) did my scan as he did the other day. Julie & him will be looking after me on Friday, he is an egg collection wizz apparently (Julie said)

Sarah - relax relax relax


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh I think he may have done mine too? I had Julie in with me on my second cycle - it really surprised me to see her there in all her scrubs (but was kind of comforting too)

What time are you in - did they say how many others are having EC on Friday?

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz - I'm in at 9 for collection at 9.30 - she didn't say if they had any others in that day, hopefully I'll be the only one - all the more sandwiches for me!  Trigger is at 10.30 tonight eeek!! 
I call Marmoud the 'bad news doctor' as he was brought in to do my scan last time when they cancelled it and he was brought in to do my scan last week when I wasn't responding enough and today I said to DH 'oh no we've got the bad news doctor' but I suppose he's not that bad really...


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I reckon that if you're in for 9.00 then you'll be one of the first for EC, if not _the_ first.

I was fourth to go in on this last cycle, which meant having to stay awake way past my bedtime for the trigger shot!

Hopefully the 'bad news doctor' can be renamed the 'good egg doctor' 

x


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Wombly That is great news rest up and good luck for Fri   I'm good thanks x

Liz Yes me and Jessica are well thanks, getting lots of kicks in the side  

Sarah I hope the 2ww is going ok?


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
Wombly - so glad to hear all is looking up and good luck for tomorrow. 

Sarah glad to hear you're resting up. Enjoy it while it lasts.

Will be thinking of you.

No news from QMs but trying to keep patient whilst researching some private costs (yikes - they're steep)
Speak soon
Joy x (or Lisa whichever suits me better)
X


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

joy56 said:


> Joy x (or Lisa whichever suits me better)
> X


Would you prefer Lisa   

Loads of luck for tomorrow Wombly   

Oh I think it may have been Lou's birthday yesterday - if it was and you're back off holiday 

Liz
x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone
It so difficult to remember everyone.  I try to keep updated with where everyone is.
I'm started D/R on the 7th of October.  Feel quite excited.  But need to relax.
So 20 days to go - I think then it will feel real.
Good luck to everyone.

Bye
Sammy 73


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Evening everyone,

Wombly, good luck for tomorrow       
I had Marmoud and Claire for my EC and all went swimmingly well. I've got no doubt he will be Liz's newly renamed "good egg doctor" for you tomorrow.

Sarah, hope you're managing to relax and finding ways to switch off during your 2ww      

Liz, I went to see Hilary the acupunturist this morning. Thanks again for passing her details onto me, will be seeing her regularly going forward.

I am actually feeling a lot better. It's only week 9 but I certainly seem to have turned a corner and do not feel anywhere as bad as the past 2 weeks. I actually got myself worried that i was suddenly feeling "normal" again    
I haven't got the date for my 12 week scan yet.. still waiting to hear from Kingston hospital. But I have booked a private scan at the fetal medicine centre, which a friend recommended. Wondering though if I am being unreasonable as will be getting my NHS scan around the same time anyway??!  

Anyway, enough of me. Hi to all the QM girls, hope you are all doing great xxx

C x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one as am sleepy and a bit sore still.

Got 7 eggs so quite pleased with that after all my worrying.  for a good fertilisation rate, will find out tomorrow. DH asked about blasts while he was there & they said they'll see tomorrow, I suspect we won't have enough but are willing to pay extra if they think its a good idea. 

Going back to sleepybyes - night night.

Wombly x

PS - what a gorgeous day


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Wombly 

Great results on the eggies! Keeping everything crossed for excellent fertilisation rates - especially as it's ICSI 
Have a relaxing afternoon in the Indian Summer sun! Hope you don't feel too achey and sore
    

Clarabel - So pleased to hear that your m/s & tiredness have eased off now. I absolutely don't blame you one little bit for booking a private scan - I had one at 10+3 as I couldn't bear to wait another 2 weeks and it was reassuring to see that Marvin was wriggling around.
How was Hilary - did you enjoy your session with her? She's lovely isn't she

SarahTM - hope those embryos are snuggling in now. Any twinges anywhere?  

Sammy73 - ooh not long to go now before you start downregging. Only 2.5 weeks to go    

Joy (Lisa  ) - where have you been looking at having private tx? At QM's or elsewhere like the Lister?

Hello everyone else - let's   that this weather holds for the weekend

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Firstly, congrats Wombly. You must be dead pleased after thinking it might be abandoned earlier in the week? Have a nice rest. Keeping everything crossed that they all fertilise for you. Bet you can't wait to join me on the mad 2ww?!! If you go up to the Bridge late morning then I can highly recommend Tapas Brindisa for lunch which is just across the road, past the main entrance to Borough Market - yummy!

Liz, no twinges apart from the funny tummy that cyclogest pessaries are giving me!  Time is dragging even though I'm madly busy with work so I have been trying to keep myself occupied by spending too much money on stuff I don't need!!  

Clarabel, glad you're feeling better. Long may it continue.

Everyone - I have a 30% off voucher for the Gap which I think you can get here - http://news.gap.eu/apps/display.aspx?t=2836-20-20-4e2-13b78&h=938eb5765eb9d63aff5b62904d277ec5 Just print it off and give it in at the checkout.

Pregnant Girls (which is nearly everyone!!) - Gap now has a new Maternity section. I'm not sure which stores it's in but I do know that Kingston don't do it but Richmond do. See you in Richmond tomorrow!!

Need to get my skates on 'cos I have loads to do before I can knock off for the weekend.

Hope you all have a fab weekend and Sam have we scared you?!! 

Sarah x

P.S. I don't work for the Gap!! Just that 30% off is a bit of a bargain!

/links


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Liz, no twinges apart from the funny tummy that cyclogest pessaries are giving me!


At times like that, I guess you could do with having a dog to blame   

Assuming that's what you mean of course 



x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

How on earth could you suggest such a thing?! I have two cats to blame it on instead!  

Who incidentally aren't doing their cat job and haven't shooed the mouse/mice away!!  

Lou, hurry back from holiday and tell me how you got rid of yours please 'cos I'm not loving the idea of a mousetrap.  

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sarah I can highly recommend a few Cheerios placed into a humane mouse trap - gets them every time!

Of course it does mean that you have to regularly monitor the trap and that you also feel like a right plum letting the caught mice back out in the local park - where they were probably instantly killed by something else, but at least their deaths weren't on my conscience!  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

If I had to keep monitoring it I'd definitely eat the Cheerios!!  I can't stop eating biscuits!  I'm pretending it's to stop making me feel sick with these drugs but really I only need one to do that - the other 6 are pure greed!!



Sx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
Wombly - really pleased they manage to get 7 - sounds fab. Will be keeping fingers tightly crossed for you.   Make sure you get lots of rest this weekend.
Sarah - hope you're holding out with being a lady of leisure for a while longer too.

Have been thinking of nothing else 24 hours a day all week but how to press things along and am still drawing a blank. Think I will call QMs again next week but have tried not to today as I don't want them to think I'm a pain. If I hold off until mid week next week, it will have been almost two weeks since I last called..

Liz - I've been looking at some of those with the blinding results like ARGC and UCH (they're up at 60% per cycle). Had also glanced at Lister's website and its does look great. I've got such mixed feelings about where to go if we did decide to go private. On the one hand, the biggies, whilst very pricey do seem to quote double the success rates of some of the others, but then talking to a friend who had a terrible experince at UCH, she told me that the only reason their success rates are so high is because they refuse to treat complicated cases that might bring their rates down. She feels a lot of the NHS clinics are just as good. She recommended Hammersmith where Professor Wnston is a consultant. She also mentioned that at QMs, if you go private, the NHS will fund the drugs which she reckoned were about £2K's worth. I'm still a bit confused   and overwhelmed by the different choices. I seem to sway in a diff direction depending on which day of the week it is.

Are some of you girls using QMs and paying privately? If so, can anyone shed light on how much ICSI costs there?

Thanks girls and here's hoping you all have super weekends in the sun


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

joy56 said:


> She also mentioned that at QMs, if you go private, the NHS will fund the drugs which she reckoned were about £2K's worth. I'm still a bit confused  and overwhelmed by the different choices. I seem to sway in a diff direction depending on which day of the week it is.
> 
> Are some of you girls using QMs and paying privately? If so, can anyone shed light on how much ICSI costs there?


Hi Joy

I'm not sure about ICSI costs at QM's but I do know about IVF cycle costs - the drugs are generally around £550.00 (not £2000.00!!!!) and you may be able to get help with payment on those - but probably only if you forego your NHS go (of course I may be wrong on this).
The actual IVF costs for this year have been approx £3000.00, so in total it's just over £3,500.00. I may have needed ICSI on this last cycle and don't quote me on this but I seem to recall a figure of £800.00 extra being mentioned - hope that helps!

Liz
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Wombly, brilliant news! got everything crossed for more good news in the coming days     

Joy, the costs are still quite fresh in my mind and can tell you our ICSI was just under £3800. That does not include the drugs as we got those on the NHS. I seem to remember QM mentioning that the drugs were around £600. 

Well ladies, I'm off to Split in Croatia tomorrow for a few days in the sunshine with a friend.  
DH not too happy to let me go. But the way I see it is 'que sera sera'.. 

I'll report back on Wednesday when I return, in the meantime, have a great weekend everyone! 

C


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls - got the call from the Bridge this morning & 6 out of the 7 have fertilised!! So pleased with that result!! I asked them about criteria for blasts & they said they need at least 3 at 8 cell & good quality on day 3. At the moment we are looking at Monday for transfer (day3) and they will ring tomorrow to let us know our appt time. However, if we want to look at blasts then they will let us know an hour or 2 before our appt time on Monday if they think its a good idea or not & then it will be up to us if we want to go ahead or not. I did point say that we are on NHS with QM's so would it be extra for blasts and she said no we would just need to fill in a consent form - so was really excited by that. However DH is worried that as Julie said they don't go to blasts on the NHS then we might end up paying for the whole cycle as we'd be in breach of the NHS protocol or something  which I think is probably taking it a bit far. Anyway I agreed to ring QM's Monday morning to say the Bridge have said we can take to blasts if they're good enough & it doesn't cost any extra & see what they say. I notice on Bridge private tx costs it doesn't cost any extra to go to blasts so I would assume it wouldn't cost any extra for NHS - but we all now what happens when you assume (as DH kindly pointed out).

Sorry to go on a bit but am v. excited now.

Clarebel - have a great time Croatia - I've heard its beautiful there

SarahTM- how are you feeling? Hope you've managed to get that mouse with some Cheerios?

Joy - hope you get some answers & no drugs aren't £2k normally! More like £500 - £600. My cycle at Woking costed around £5.5k in the end, this is for everything including ICSI, drugs & freezing of 4 embryos at the end.

Sammy - good that you've got some dates - 7th Oct will be here in no time!!

Ladies - I was impressed with EC as really don't feel too bad. Think Marmoud is the 'good egg collection doctor' - might even go out today - last time I had EC I couldn't move probably for 3 days!

Have a nice sunny weekend everyone - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Wombly

Fantastic news on the fertilisation - what a great start to a sunny Saturday, you must be so happy.
With regards the blast option, it didn't cost me any extra at all, so I wouldn't worry about calling QM's on Monday. I'm not sure if The Bridge are just really keen to have cycles going to blasts as it is quite a new thing for them too.
I had just had my 'before ET' acupuncture session and was on my up to The Bridge for my Day 3 transfer when I received the call to say they were good enough to go to blasts, so it was all change and back to work instead - all good fun!!! Hope Monday isn't too nerve wracking for you    

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Just a quick one from me to wish Wombly all the best of luck for ET whenever it is   And no SarahTM you haven't scared me but my Mum & Dad have arrived from France on the 18th and are staying with us until the 30th of Sept which makes it a bit difficult for me to come on here and also have got Keira on my (.) right now so I'm multi-tasking!!  Hello everybody and sorry for this message being so short  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls - just to update you I have Itsy & Bitsy on board. 1 is almost top grade and the other is 'good', there was 3 left which were average so they are taking them to blast to be frozen if they last. So, as there were 2 clear leaders they put them in today.

So am now resting up on the sofa & DH cooking tea - could deffo get used to this 

Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Well done Wombly snuggle in for mummy Itsy & Bitsy  

Hi Ladies


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

HUGE congratulations Wombly on having Itsy & Bitsy back on board. 

You can now join in the mad 2ww with Sarah - hope you are both keeping up the     and chilling yourselves horizontal  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Wombly congrats and welcome to the 2ww!! You are exactly a week behind me. Keeping everything crossed for you.     Enjoy the pampering!

Sam, hope you're having a fab time with your parents and that they're bonding with their new granddaughter?

Clarabel - hope you're having a great time in Split - I'm so jealous!

Lou - surely you're back by now?!!

Joy - good luck with hounding QM! The cost question seems to have been answered for you, but I can tell you that my doctor surgery have a policy that they will fund the drugs for 2 x private treatments which we were dead chuffed about on the last ivf we had and they will fund another one if this isn't successful (which obviously it will be   - sorry have to keep up my pma!!). The first IVF we had was at Hammersmith and I would recommend them. We got a BFP which then turned in to a biochemical pg but in my mind it was still a BFP so I feel quite positive about them. Their costs are very similar to QMs - hardly anything in it really - you can see their prices on their website http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/prices.htm and the bridge's are here http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/treatment1.htm#treatments_7 (but not sure if they're exactly the same as QMs?)

Liz, hope your meeting wasn't too much hard work today and that you're having a nice relaxing evening?

Hi Tanya, Sammy and any other lurkers!

Well, as for me. I'm slowly and quietly going round the bend . Today, I have a constant crampy feeling in my tummy which of course I'm terrified is AF pains. Of course, it could equally be stress (as I'm far too busy at work with a huge event this Friday and Saturday), wind from the horrid cyclogest bottom bullets or plain old butterflies 'cos I'm so bloody nervous?!! I was hoping that being so busy would keep my mind off it but it's not working!

The good news is that I bought a humane mouse trap and we caught three little mice (I wonder if they were blind?!!) over the weekend. I didn't have any cheerios so we used peanut butter which obviously worked a treat. So glad we did it the humane way 'cos they were diddy little things and if I didn't have cats I'd keep them as pets! They are now living in our next door neighbours garden!! 

Anyway, I'd better get on. Having my hair done first thing tomorrow so hopefully that'll make me feel better.

love to all.

Sarah x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi girls

I'm getting so excited reading the messages.  Can not wait for the 7th to come.  I have not yet received my meds but will wait till next week before I phone them back.

Wombly - I will be thinking of you in this time.  Will you stay at home for a few days??  Will be popping in to see how you're doing.  

To all the other girls - hope you have a good week.  I'm back at work after being off for 5 days - now to get back into it.

Another thing - my hubbie is not so happy about being in charge of the embrios after EC.  Shame, he never travels on the train or tubes as he walks to work - he normally won't go by himself.  I guess he will have to get a taxi - that would be easiest.  He will be so stressed out.


----------



## WendyP (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi

Wombly, such good news about Itsy and Bitsy. Fingers crossed for you.

Liz, on the Kingston question, my GP asked where I wanted to go and I just said Kingston. Then when my scan appt came through it was at QM. The midwife at my booking-in appt said I would go to maternity ward at Kingston though so dont know if they have one at QM.  Next scan falls at 21 weeks on 22nd Oct.

Feeling quite good now. Have developed a small bump which looks like pregnancy in the right clothes but too many pies in the wrong ones! I think I felt my first movements last night. Felt weird but really exciting and came at the right time because I was wondering if my tummy was because I cant stop eating at the moment, seem to be hungy aaaallllll the time.  

Looking forward to a week in Greece, less than 3 weeks to go now. Been a V stressful week as I work for a Bank and we all know whats been going in there. I work for the one in the news so wondered for a while whether I would have to find out what happens with maternity pay if you get made redundant. Still its looking up now and I dont think my dept will be on the hit list.

Hi to everyone

Wx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All

So sorry for being away for so long. Work has been non stop and it's made me feel very stressed and low as I haven't had a spare minute to stop. I've phoned in sick yesterday and today because I feel like I haven't stopped for weeks (I actually HAVEN'T stopped for weeks!). My directors know that I'm on tx but keep giving me projects with deadlines to manage and when I complain they simply say that we don't have the option as the company is losing money right now and we need all that we can. Can you believe that my Director even sent me a text yesterday saying "are you too ill to even oversee a project from home today?" That's what it's been like for the last month. I replied telling him I was staying in bed all day and ended up doing just that. I feel so drained. I have been popping in every so often trying to post but each time I've been called away. It's been so frustrating!

To give you a quick update on me, I was meant to start stims last week but didn't. I went in and saw Dr Al-haji (I think that's his name - is he the same person as Marmoud?) but my womb lining wasn't right and also he saw a cyst so decided to hold it off for a week. I have an appt tomorrow so will hopefully start then. I am a bit worried though because AF is still hanging around. She came over 8 days ago and was late then and never normally stays this long. Hopefully it'll be alright for tomorrow.

Wombly, I've been reading your posts and smiling! I'm keep all fingers and toes crossed for you and Itsy and Bitsy. I hope you're enjoying yourself and lying on the sofa watching day time tv or a movie or two. I've got such positive vibes for you. We both did our last tx at Woking and now we're both at QM. That's a good sign to me.

Can I ask how you managed to get your doctor to sign you off for 3 weeks? How and what has he/she signed you off for? Did you say you were ill or stressed or both? I want to be signed off for 3 weeks and my doctor is quite reluctant (she was even reluctant to sign the 'IVF approval form' without getting my notes out of storage first!) I think I might go back and tell her I'm having a nervous breakdown just so that I can get some rest! I have signed off work for 2 weeks. I've said i'll be sick for one (for the EC/ET) and 1 weeks holiday the following week but I would really like to take off the week that I do the PT too (and the next 9 months but I think that's taking it _too _far!). 

Sammy73, my DP was also worried about getting the tube with a huge bag of eggs but the lovely girls on here gave me lots of advice and we've decided that he'll get a cab as it'll be less stressful for him. I believe that the cab is £35 each way and it's a lot of money but worth it for peace of mind. Plus, I drove to the Bridge a few weeks ago with DP to go to a 'Mind Body' open evening and I could just tell by the look on his face that he was panicking then thinking 'I'll never find this place'! I'm the map reader of the two.

Liz, thanks for asking about me so often. You've often put a smile on my face. I hope you're feeling okay and enjoying your pregnancy. Give Marvin a little pat from me.

Sarah, I hope you're feeling less stressed today. I'm sure that the cramping is normal and the stress is probably adding to it. I'm sending you lots of calming  too! Try and get some rest too. Well done for catching the mice humanly. It made me laugh when you said that they're now living in your neighbour's garden!

Joy, glad you came on board. Don't worry about calling QM. I called them roughly once every three weeks when I was on the waiting list. Each time I called, I apologised but then explained how important this was and how much I needed to know how quickly the list was moving. I spoke to Nick each time and he was very helpful.

Samia, hope you're enjoying having your parents around and their two granddaughters are enjoying all the extra attention.

Tanyak. How are you feeling? I've just noticed that you know you're having a little girl! Wow that must be lovely to find out. Congratulations to you.

Wendy. What a fantastic feeling to feel the first movements. I bet it was very weird too.

Sorry for the long post. I guess I should stop here before it turns in to two pages!

Lots of love to everyone else that I've missed.
JustP xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hooray – a JustP and WendyP update together – lovely to hear from you both  

JustP – so sorry to hear that work has been so completely full-on for you lately. That is definitely NOT good!!!! Even if your company are feeling the strain a bit, they definitely shouldn’t be loading you up like that and even more so, now that you are starting stimms (hopefully). Definitely have another word with your doctor and see if they can get you signed off. Does your company have an HR department that you can talk to?
How was the ‘Mind Body’ open evening? Was it a taster to a course?
Oh and I’ve patted Marvin for you but I’m not sure where he is as he’s currently buried under a mound of blubber!!! 

Wendy – is QM’s easier to get to for you? I know that parking is much, much easier at QM’s than at Kingston. How lovely that your little baby bump is showing and not long to go now until your 21week scan, which I think puts you 2 weeks ahead of me (are you about 17.5 weeks now?). How exciting feeling your first movements – I can’t wait.
Have a fantastic time out in Greece – when do you go? Is it before or after your scan (sorry my useless brain can’t work that one out). Whereabouts are you going?
Fingers crossed on the job front – although it sounds as though things are better now.

Sammy73 – OMG not long to go now before the downregging starts. I’m sure that Willow will get your drugs to you in time (I think I may have had mine the day before once!!!) – may be worth calling them as I think that one time my drugs were sent to QM’s rather than to me.
Tell your DH not to get stressed out about the taking charge of your eggies, he’ll be absolutely fine. A taxi probably would be best as it’s one more thing that’s taken care of.

SarahTM – you’ve got a lovely doctor’s surgery – no such luck with me!!! I won’t keep asking you how you are as I’m probably driving you mad – but how are you?   
How’s that windy bottom – I couldn’t face it this time around so stuck with the messy ‘front door’ option (sorry TMI).
Hoorah for catching three little mice – although are you sure they’re not homing mice?
Hope that hair is all lovely and gorgeous now! 

Wombly – how are Itsy & Bitsy and you today? Anything good on Daytime TV? Have you heard from the Bridge on how the other three are doing? Keeping everything crossed for those too – although you won’t be needing them for a couple of years will you? 

Tanya – how are you feeling? Is everything going splendidly with you?

Sam – I hope you’re having a fantastic time with your parents and they are loving spending time you all and no doubt spoiling Aaliyah & Keira rotten.

Lou – how was the lovely Andalucia? Gorgeous I bet!

Clarabel – I know you won’t be reading this yet as you are still probably enjoying the sun, sights & sounds of Split. Hope you had a lovely time out there and little beanie enjoyed travelling.

Joy – any more thoughts on having private tx or will you just wait and see how it goes with QM’s. Hope all the cost info from everyone helps.

No news from me – had acupuncture this morning to try and help with the headaches I’ve been getting this past week and also to get some help with a yukky pg side effect of producing too much saliva – apparently there isn’t much you can do about it and it probably won’t go until after you’ve given birth! 

Hello to everyone else reading this

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

JustP - lovely to hear from you. Your work sounds like a pain in the **** and not good for tx. I said to the doctor that I found the treatment last time very overwhelming and incredibly stressful, I told her I have a very stressful job and found it hard to concentrate with all the drugs as well. This seemed to do the trick, I also got a bit emotional (which always helps) but doesn't sound like your doc is as sympathetic? I said I would like the week off for EC & ET, then the 2ww off to get away from the stress of work and I also said I wouldn't want to have to be at work if I got a BFN as I was distraught last time. I hope your GP can be a bit more sympathetic - she wrote 'gyneacalogical procedure' on the medical certificate. Good luck for your scan tomorrow & hope you will be stimming.

WendyP - how exciting to feel it moving - does it make it feel more real?

Liz - haven't really watched daytime TV, but been reading a lot as I asked for books from people & now have a huge pile to get through! I am 'resting' today as the Bridge told me to rest for yesterday & today (and they said it in front of DH so even better ). Then I will be able to get on with house stuff - I really am getting to quite like this lady of leisure stuff (DH is scared). I won't hear about the '3 amigos' until tomorrow as that will be day5 so  they are okay.

Sammy - thanks for your message - you will be ready to go in no time. My DH booked a taxi to go to The Bridge, I think its the best idea as he could just relax (as much as you can in that situation!) and not worry about directions, running about on trains, etc. Its a lot of money but I think its worth it. We drove for ET though as it was the least stress for me.

SarahTM - you know the cramps could be a good thing    and also that you are on the worst days at the moment. I read somewhere that the middle of the 2ww is the worst and when your positivity takes a bashing - so lots of      for you - hang in there!!! (and you can say the same to me in a week when you've got your bfp) 

Samia - I said you were good at multitasking!! I remember when we met in the pub and you were feeding Keira with one arm and getting Aaliyah to eat her dinner with the other whilst taking sips of your drink in between - so I can well imagine you. Hope your parents stay is okay and not too hectic for you.

Tanya - thanks for your message  

Hello to all other QM ladies not mentioned  

Wombly x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello girls
I've been off line for a couple of days and such a lot seems to have happened.

Liz, Clarabel and Wombly - thanks so much for the info on ICSI costs and drug costs. And thanks also to the other girls for their recs re: Woking and Hammersmith. That was enormously helpful. I have come right around to trying with a local ACU like QMs. After piles of research, it looks like QMs or Hammersmith will cost me about £4K all in, which compared with £8-12K (which I've since found out is a realistic number for ARGC) is a no brainer. I really have paid heed to what my good friend said about the selection criteria for treatment which is more exclusive at some of the big private clinics and therefore must positively skew their results slightly.

I took your advice Just P and went ahead and called Nick Pulsford yesterday after having an appt with my GP who was useless and annoyed me by making comments like "having a baby can't be managed in the same way as your career" and "make sure you're having lots of sex". Thanks for that  

Nick was so lovely and spent 25 mins on the phone to me where I quizzed him about NHS vs private at QMs. He said for a limited period only I could still qualify for the drugs being NHS funded if I had a private cycle (but they're looking to withdraw that soon). He also said, that even with private treatment there is a wait list of a couple of months so even if we got an appt to see Miss Bevan (the consultant he recommended - does anyone know her?) soon, we still wouldn't likely start tx till late Dec / early Jan. He also said I should hang in there and get the investigations done on the NHS as that will save me £1000, but to be honest, I just don't think I can hold out that long since the tests won't start until early Dec if my appt goes ahead on 20th Nov, and I therefore won't get an appt with the consultant till early Feb (they've said). Every day is like a week and each week like a month at the mo.

What complicates things further is that I need another laparoscopy because of a history of endo (which I had scheduled for a couple of months ago with my gyn  but cancelled when we gor DH's results). Nick felt I should wait and have this as part of QMs investigations but if I do that, I lose more time and have to run with the NHS timelines for the investigations. The alternative is to go back and have my normal gyn do it, pay for the invests privately and then as a reulst, be able to just crack on. The long and short is 1) I go with my normal gyn for the lap on NHS and appt should come through within 4 - 6 weeks, pay privately for investigations and probably start treatment privately in Jan or option 2) wait for the invests on NHS, have the lap through Miss Bevan and even if we go private for the treatment, prob don't start until March/ April.

We talked about it a lot last night and think we've decided on option 1 just so we can move a bit quicker. 
That said, Nick was lovely and did say he would try and have a word with the girl who manages appointments to see if he could speed it up. If that's the case, it may happen more quickly on the NHS which would be great... and we can then move forward privately for the actual treatment.

Sorry ladies  - that was a bit of lengthy update... but thanks so much to you all for helping me get there.

JustP - I really hope you manage to get some respite from work - it sounds crazy and totally not what you need at the moment.

Wombly - I'm so so thrilled for you that you have itsy and bitsy on board. Here's praying they stick for you. 

Same goes to Sarah - I hope this wait is not driving you to insanity. Try to keep as distracted as possible if you can....

Hi to all the other girls here  

Thanks as always for your support
Jo
X


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls! I'm back! Yes I've been gone forever it seems, but we did come back on Sunday. Wow it's all been happening while I've been away, sorry for no time for personals, I've got to dash I'm afraid, I will be back shortly. Just to update you, I rang my mum Sunday night when we got back and she sounded really odd, so cut a long story short, I rang an ambulance and she has had a minor stroke. I couldn't get there till Monday (my bro went in the meantime) so have been dashing back and forth between here and Oxford where she was in hospital. 
Anyway, she's very much on the mend so will update you all soon and do personals!!
Lou
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all

Wombly, great news on Itsy & Bitsy. Hope you're doing well and not going too   on your 2ww   . Good to hear DH is doing a great job on the pampering front!  

Sarah, not too long to go before the end of your 2ww. Hope all well with you too.
I got non stop AF like cramps from 2 days after ET for probably 3/4 weeks. I think it might be a good sign    

Joy, I am glad we could be of some help. Sounds like you have done really well with your research and have worked out the best solution for your forthcoming tx.

Sam, where do you parents live in France? I am from Marseille (have been living in the UK since 95 though  )
No doubt they must be loving their time with you and your little ones  

JustP, sounds like you're having a horrid time at work. I really do hope you get signed off work by your GP for 3 weeks. Probably easier say than done, but try and relax as much as possible now and in the run up of starting treatment as well as in the few weeks after EC.  

Liz, I hope the acupuncture helped with the headaches

Got back today from Croatia and had really fab time in Split, where the weather was just gorgeous. Temperatures were a bit on the chilly side we still had but big blue sky and sunshine everyday. LOVELY!  

Finally received 12 week scan appt from Kingston, will be on 15th Oct.

Hope everyone else is doing well, sending you all loads of    

C x

PS: Lou, just read your post about your Mum. Hope you're ok, this must have been terribly stressful but glad to read your Mum seems to be on the mend though


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quicky from me tonight as I'm on my way to catch some Zzzzzzzz   

Sarah and Wombly: girls I'm rooting for you and hoping and   that you both get a BFP  

Lou:   and wishing your Mum a speedy recovery: not nice at all and thank god you called for that ambulance xx

Clarabel: I was born in Paris and lived there for 15 years and then we moved to the south of France: Biarritz where Mum and Dad now live.


Hello Liz and Tanya and Clarabel and Joy, Sammy and everyone else.  

Aaliyah and Keira are both doing fine: Keira has been sleeping very well in the last couple of nights but things can always change!  Also today is the first day she's managed to suck her thumb all by herself  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Lou - glad to hear you had a good time away but sorry to hear about your mum  must have been fate that you rang her when you did & good job you used your instincts to ring for an ambulance. 

Samia - glad Keira is sleeping well - keep it up!

SarahTM - how are you? Not long now - got my  for you 

Absolutely no symptoms for me so its just a waiting game (although its still a bit early)  - oh yeah, the 3 Amigos made it to blast but 1 had slowed down slightly and the other 2 weren't good enough for freezing as they had some fragmentation. But hopefully it means the ones inside me are still growing 

Clarebel - glad you had a good time in Croatia, I've heard its beautiful. Oooh you've got your 12wk scan - how exciting!

Joy - glad you found QM's helpful & hope Nick can speed things up for you!!

Liz - hope you & Marvin are doing well

Hello to WendyP, JustP, Sammy73, TanyaK, SarahL & all other QM ladies

Wombly x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your kind words about my mum, she's a lot better now thank goodness, we're off to see her later now she's back at home. Liz thanks for your pm, will pm you back.

Wow I missed a load of stuff while I was away, it took me such a long time to catch up, and apologies if I'm not properly up-to-speed!

Wombly, fantastic news about Itsy and Bitsy, how are you doing on the dreaded 2ww? Not long to go now.... great that you've been able to be signed off from work. Mind you I think I'd have gone a bit dippy at home, I needed to keep my mind occupied - although being a lady of leisure all day should have been enough of a distraction for me!! 

Sam, really gutted I missed the girls night out, would have loved to have had a cuddle! Hope you're being thoroughly spoilt by your Mum and Dad, bet they're loving seeing the girls! 

Clarabel, glad you had a fab time in Croatia, would love to go there myself some time. 

Welcome to the QM thread Jo, it's always nice to see 'new blood', I feel like I'm one of the old farts. I haven't even had tx at QM since July last year, but I like to still lurk here cos the girls are really lovely. 

Liz, I trust you're blooming! That;s odd about the saliva thing, never heard about that! What could that be all about?! hope the acu helped your headaches. 

Just P, I thought my work was stressful, can't believe they sent you that txt on your sick bed! Grr! Especially wehn they know about your tx. Hope you can get started on the stims soon.

WendyP, how's the pie belly coming on? Enjoy Greece and have a nice relaxing time - put your work worries to the back of your mind if you can! Shame you can't take advantage of a nice glass of ouzo to help you chill!! 

Hi Sammy, and welcome to another newbie! I got so excited waiting for my drugs, it really feels like you're doing something at last! Sounds mad, but I looked forward to it (!yes I'm mad!) Just beware with the taxi, not sure if the other girls ahve said, but it can be really expensive with waiting time etc, generally about £70 to £80 I think so be ready for that! Worth paying though if DH is worried about transporting the precious cargo on the tube!

Sarah TM, OMG hope the mice have completely buggered off now and left you alone! We don't seem to have had any more since. Our humane mouse trap was a waste of time and in the end we had to go with the old fashioned inhumane one! That did the trick and we got rid of two. DH was very brave! I couldn't look at it! We got one of those things you plug in the wall that gives off an ultra sonic thingummy, can't think what, but it puts them off coming back. So far so good!!! My neighbour's got two new kittens, sooooo cute. Had to feed them this morning and they were so lively and hilarious! How's the bum bullet wind? I used to terrify DH with it! Duvet on the ceiling and all that! When's your test date? 

hi to Joy and Tanya and anybody else out there! Hope I haven't missed anybody! This is turning into an epic!

Well we had the most fantastic time in Andalucia. We barely ventured from the gorgeous villa, we had fantastic views across the mountains. The pool was fabulous, and we were either in it or by it for 90% of the time! Got through a whole stack of books, and had loads of bbqs and tapas. Need to go on a diet now!  I did get my AF though which was unfortunate, day before my bday as well! Mind you have been having strange stuff since then, my (.)(.)s are sore and had some red spotting yesterday (day 11) and some sharp pains in my right ovary..... very odd. I can't be pg, but every time anything unusual happens in my cycle I freak out and think I'm getting the menopause!!!! Eek! 

Anyway, what a fab day out there today, even got some washing on the line! Might have to go and top up the tan! Must go as have to sort some things out before I go to see my mum!

Take care all, and lets have another BFP or two girls!!! It's time!

Bye for now
Lou
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quick one as I'm heading to bed in a min

Lou - the holiday sounds as if it was lovely. A villa with a pool in Andalucia - just my type of thing! Whereabouts did you stay?

SarahTM - loads and loads of good luck for tomorrow (if you're testing then)           

Wombly - how's it going with you? Halfway through now - any symptoms or positive vibes?
   for you too

Hello and goodnight to everyone else - hope tomorrow is as gorgeous as today has been

Liz
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies, 
It's naughty, naughty Daffodil here who hasn't posted for ages - not that I haven't been thinking of you all but things have been so manic. We've finally sold our flat and are moving on 24 October - we've started packing but OMG I have so much stuff!!!! Anyway, I'm waiting to hear if I have got a job I applied for in Turks & Caicos islands which will mean we will move there, otherwise we are going to rent somewhere nearby - saw a lovely house in Isleworth yesterday which wasn't too expensive. 
On the ttc front - I had an appt with Miss B a few weeks ago and she sent me for another scan which showed more endo and more fibriods (I'm such a mess!) so am going into Kingston Hospital tomorow for a laparoscopy on Tuesday, then she will put me on zoladex and will have another IVF probably in January. 
Will post longer when I'm out - I feel so bad, I haven't had time to do personals or even catch up on what has happened but good luck to those on their 2ww (Sarah TM & Wombly), and Sam I saw the picture of Keira, she's gorgeous. 
Love to everyone else - I'm a rubbish FF I know but I do think about you girls all the time! 
Daffodil xxxxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Daffodil

Lovely to hear from you - I thought we were in trouble    . How exciting moving house but even more exciting about the prospect of moving to the Turks & Caicos. I'd like to say that I wasn't jealous, but that would be a very big lie! Of course we can come out to see you can't we  

Really sorry to hear that the endo and fibroids are back with a vengeance but wishing you loads of luck for your lap on Tuesday. Let us know how you get on and of course, definitely let us now if you end up moving abroad.

Take care

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Daffodil

Glad to hear you are okay and wow to Turks & Caicos - if you do move out there can you get a big house so we can all come visit? 

Sorry to hear you've got more endo & fibroids & hope Kingston can help you along - good luck for Tuesday   

Hi Liz  - not long till you find out what flavour!! (or are you not finding out I can't remember?!)

SArah - hope you're okay hun  

Hello to everyone else - eaten too many chocolate mini rolls now feel like fat heffer & can't get off the sofa

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

A quick one from me today to say hello and a big   and loads of   for SarahTM and also to say that I've got a great idea for our next get together: what about Turks and Caicos    We could always pop in to see Daffodil (lovely to hear from you and thank you  ) on our way so we would kill 2 birds with the same stone   Mum and Dad are still here until tuesday: who will come and do my ironing  Lou sounds like you had a fab fab hols and who knows why your cycle's going a bit funny    Wombly     .  Hello everyone else and I will do better next week  
Love to all,

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Girls

Thanks for all of your messages about work.  It seems to have calmed down a little today so lets hope it stays this way!  It's not worth me going to the HR department, because that's probably covered by me anyway (everything seems to be my department)!  I report only to the two directors and they are both male hence why they don't understand.  I have known them for years though so that probably adds to the way they talk to me.  We're a small ish company and although we have a few other staff here in London, they rely on me for almost everything.  Still, it's not what I need right now.

The good news though is that I finally get to start the stims this evening (13 days after we had originally planned to) so am feeling a bit more positive again today.  I was starting to feel fed up injecting the Suprecur every day.  I feel like I'm 54.  In fact, I went on the Wii fit very briefly for the 1st time on Saturday and it said that my health age was bl**dy 54!! That explains why for the last 2 weeks I've been waking up very hot at night every 1 or two hours.  I am so menopausal!  I keep trying to convince myself that it's not the effects of the drugs but that it's my body getting me used to having to wake up in the night to feed a baby! 

Sarah, hope you are okay.  Lots of               to you.

Wombly, are you still on the sofa?  I hope so.  How are you feeling (apart from like a chocolate mini roll)?   Lots of             to you too.

Liz, the MindBody evening was just a taster.  We went to see what it was all about and also so that we knew where the clinic is.  It was very interesting and would suit me but I think it's ideally started at least a month or two before tx.  It was a bit too late for me.  Plus, it's not cheap!  Perhaps after this one works and when I'm trying for my second or third child, oh and course when the lottery numbers come up, then I might sign up for it.

Sammy73, my drugs arrived about 3 days before I was due to start.  It was another thing on my mind at the time but it all went well and arrived in time and all there.  When I first started at QM I was a bit concerned about a few procedures that were very different to WN (such as sending the drugs by post) however now that I've been there a few times I've realised how lovely they all are and how things do run very smoothly.

Jo, thanks for the update honey.  I don't know Miss Bevan but I do know Nick and I was glad that he helped you.  I'm not sure I can help you decide when and how to have tx but I do know that when I first discovered that I needed tx, I wanted everything done immediately.  I was 37 and felt that I was getting on and running out of time!  I had a bi-salpingectomy and then started tx about 2 months later.  In hindsight it was all too much and I should have slowed down and taken things a bit easier.  It's so easy to say that now though.  Whatever you decide to do will be the right thing for you.  Lots of             to you too.

Lou.  I hope your mum is improving.  Well done for thinking on your feet.  Glad you had a good time in Andalusia.  I love it in that part of Spain.

Clarabel, Sounds like a lovely time away.  Blue skies and sun is just what I could do with.  DP and I are planning to go to Norfolk for a few days on the 2ww so let's hope the weather turns out to be like Croatia!

Samia, I love the very happy pic of Keira!  Sucking her thumb too.  I bet Aaliyah is loving watching her little sis and all the stages she goes through.

Tanya, how are things with you?  I hope all is well.

Hello Daffodil.  I didn't even know the Turks & Caicos islands so I think it's even more important that we have a get together there.  If only as a geography lesson for me!  

Sorry if I've missed anyone off.  I am very much rambling again now so will be off before I send you all in a deep sleep (I'm already dozing myself!).

Love to all and lots of        
JustP xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

SarahTM I hope it's all okay x  

JustP I'm good thanks, good luck stimming and I'm glad work seams to be a bit better 

Daffodil Good luck with the job in Turks & Caicos islands when does that job start if you successful? Good luck today having your laparoscopy sorry to hear about the fibroids and endo 

Wombley Keep taking it easy, good luck hun  

Liz I hope all is going well for you 

Lou I'm glad your Mum is getting better. How is she now? Sounds like you had a great trip to Andalucia, a tan what's that? (I'm very pasty)  How is Jen getting on with her new addition to the family?

Sam How are you and the girls doing?

Hi to anyone that I have missed x

Tanya


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Well by now I'm sure you'll all have guessed that unfortunately it was another BFN for us.  

Have done my crying, booked my consultation with QM for 28th October and am about to book to also see someone at Hammersmith (where we had our first IVF which had a brief positive before turning in to a biochemical) to see if they have any suggestions.

I'm going to get myself down the gym (when my feet stop aching from my event last Friday!), lose some weight and get some acupuncture 'cos we're not ready to give up just yet.

Sorry for the me post - will catch up with you all soon.

Wombly - I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you.      Good luck.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sarah -   you know how totally and utterly gutted I am to hear that it's a BFN for you! It is just so unfair and you so don't deserve to put through this again  .

I can't say anything else really but you know how much I'm thinking of you and DH  

Please don't apologise for a 'me' post and promise us that even if you decide to go to Hammersmith next time, that you won't leave us!

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh SarahTM     Nothing I say will make you feel better but just know I'm thinking of the both of you and please don't give up ever!!  Take care    

Hello everybody, just back from Stansted Airport so will update v. soon.

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Sarah, I so wish that there was something I could say or do that will make everything better for you   
Sending you lots of love and    .  Take care honey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Sarah Sorry about the result,  sending you big  I hope Hammersmith can give you some suggestions


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there

Sarah - so sorry about that.    Thinking of you.

Hi to all the other girls.  Hope you all had a good day today.  My days are ticking - not long now.

Have a nice evening.

Love
Sammy


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sarah - So so sorry to hear your news. These things are such an enigma. The lack of control must be excrutiating. I really hope that you are managing to stay positive and that you are still keeping a little bit of hope. We are all thinking of you at such a tough time...
Take care and keep your chin up
Jo
x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Sarah, so sorry about your result. My heart sank when I read your post.
Thinking of you and DH and sending you both lots of love.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - so so sorry     good to see you've got an action plan already in the making  

Wombly x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Unfortunately I am joining SarahTM - got full AF this morning although it was expected. Will hopefully be moving on to FET at Woking Nuffield next with the frozen ones from our first ICSI, although success rates are much lower I may aswell give it a go!

Best of luck to JustP - hope you're doing okay on the stims - I have my  for you

Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh Wombly

I'm so sorry to hear that.  I really hoped it would be good news for you. 

Look after each other and remember we're always here for you  .

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Wombly I'm so sorry to hear it hadn't worked I have sent you a PM


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly - so sorry to hear that this cycle hasn't worked for you either. What a sad week this has been!  

You and DH look after yourselves 

I'm off to Bristol for the day tomorrow before spending the weekend with the folks, so won't be around until next week. Take care all of you - sorry I've not done personals

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Wombly hun, can't believe the week we're having    Hope you don't have to wait too long for the FET at Woking and that it brings you a BFP     Thinking of you both  

SarahTM. hope you're ok hun  

Hi to everyone, sorry no personals this afternoon as I'm making the most of Keira's nap!!  As in hoovering, washing, cleaning floors.......  Hope you're all well, Liz let us know how your week-end went.

Sam


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh Wombly - what disappointing news. I'm really thinking of you and Sarah. It seems so unfair. I'm only glad to hear that you're able to focus on the future and I'll be keeping fingers very tightly crossed for your FET. 
So very sorry
Jo
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Wombly.  Jo is right how unfair this all is and how disappointing it is    I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you at WN.  I too have some frozen there so I might be right behind you.
Thank you so much for your wishes for me.  I am doing okay on the stims.  Have my first scan tomorrow so we'll see how well they are working.

Sarah, hope you're doing okay.

Best wishes
JustP


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

oh Wombly, so so sorry to read your news. what a dreadful week  
Thinking of you and DH


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello All.

Wombly and Sarah, how are you both?  I have been thinking about you both a lot    

How is everyone else?  Has anyone been up to anything exciting?  We could do with something to take our mind off things.  (I just typed thongs instead of things by mistake then!!  )

I'm feeling very anxious at the moment.  I think the drugs have this side effect on me and to top it off my two bosses want a conference call later today to discuss a problem at work.  I really don't need this added stress at the weekend as well as during the week.

I'm trying to think of happy things to take my mind of the stress but at the moment I'm finding it quite hard.  DP did make me laugh yesterday though.  After giving me my evening injection, he said, looking quite sad "I feel bad that I've made your belly all bumpy with all of the injections".  I told him not to worry as that was in fact cellulite !  

So things are moving forward with me finally.  I have another scan at QM tomorrow to see how the follicles are doing.  We went in on Friday and things seem to be going well.  I had 8 on the left and 4 on the right.  It looks like we're now going in for EC on Friday 10th (the same day as my half brother's 50th birthday and party).

Hope everyone else if okay.

Lots of love
JustP xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi JustP

Your stims sound like they're doing well - 12 follies is a good number. Once you start stims it really flies doesn't it. Your work sounds like such a pain in the **** - try not to stress yourself out too much, try and let things ride over your head (I know easier said than done) - you are the most important person at the moment and you need to be a bit selfish. Hope the problem at work sorts itself out. Good luck for your next scan.

I'm not doing an awful lot, DH left for WAshington yesterday morning & won't be back until Friday, my sister came over yesterday and we watched a couple of DVD's - btw Forgetting Sarah Marshall is good if you need a laugh. So its very quiet here at the moment, even the dog's asleep  

Hope everyone else is having a nice Sunday - thanks for all your messages - Wombly x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
I hope everyone is well. Just P your mail made me laugh. I had something similar a few years ago when i was trying on a couple of choices of dress for a ball, seeking my brother's opinion. In between changes with me waering a less than optimum coverage pair of pants, he looked at me with horror and said "omigod, what are all those bumps on your bum". I explained quite unceremoniously that it was cellulite too  

JustP - do be sure to take it easy - my mum keeps saying to me, that you have to think of number one. In a year's time, they won't rmember this sunday afternoon's conference call. If you can bring yorself to be selfish - you do that
X

Wombly - I hope the DVDs are helping to take your mind off things and hope you're managing to keep positive. Enjoy the rest of this misearble day, hopefully cuddled up on the sofa


----------



## grazia (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Girls, just to introduce. New to the forum but at Queen Mary since Jan 08.
We are going privately - they told me NHS list is too long and waiting times are 1.5 year. We ve been kind of misfortunate though. They put us on NHS anyway on 10 May. We paid them the full fee on 06 June but still have not complete even one cycle. First they excused themselves with August bank holiday. Then I started sniffing in Aug but the sniff did not work. I am a bit down at the moment.  Quite dissapointed with them as they have been changing my appintments all the time and this on its own added 2 months to the wait.
Now I am booked for down reg injection on 23 Oct and possible EC beginning of Dec.

Wish you more luck than mine and hope to receive some encourageing news here


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

I’m back from my long weekend and I’m just trying to catch up on where everyone is with tx, so bear with me

Sarah TM – hope you’re taking it relatively easy and are staying away from the body combat classes up the gym. Loads of luck with acu this week  .

Wombly – How are you? Hope being back at work isn’t too horrible (especially with DH away too) – hope your friends are looking after you  

Tanya – I've just seen on your ticker that you start maternity leave in 25 days. OMG how exciting for you. So how is everything going – how are you feeling? Is Jessica a wriggly wriggler?

Sam – are you doing anything to celebrate Keira’s 2 month birthday? Don’t work too hard doing all the housework chores will you?  

Lou – has that nasty/funny AF righted itself now? How are you? We’re still waiting to hear some funny stories from your trip (I know you must have some). How is your Mum now? Has she fully recovered?

JustP – how did today’s scan go? Good luck for EC this Friday – sounds like you have a nice crop of follies growing there.  
I’m   that the work pressure eases for you soon as this is not what you need right now!
I daren’t even go there on the cellulite discussion!

Wendy P – how is it going with you? When is your anomaly scan (must be soon)

Jo – I’m so sorry but I can’t remember where you are in your tx – are you waiting for your initial consultation? (I blame Marvin – he/she’s turned my brain to mush)

Clarabel – how is beanie? Have you had your scan date through yet and have you had your private scan yet? If you have then I hope it was all lovely, but please update us

Daffodil – How is the packing going? Also, have you heard if you’ve got the Turks & Caicos job? 
How did the lap go? Hope you’re taking it easy and resting up. Did Miss B say how it had gone or do you have to go back for another follow up?
Questions, questions, questions…………

Sammy – How is the downregging going or have you started stimms now?

Grazia – Hi – sorry I almost missed your post (see mushy brain above!). I can’t believe that you are another one that the Suprecur didn’t work for – there must be something in it surely? Were you all doing your cycles around the same time? 
My first IVF was also cancelled because I wasn’t likely to be ready for EC before the Bridge shut for Christmas (very annoying after going through weeks of sniffing!). Anyway, I’m keeping everything crossed that all goes well this time around (same for everyone else too)

Had my consultant appointment last Thursday and he was a lovely chap. Told me to try and keep my birth plan options open as it may be a tricky birth  
He has also requested additional growth scans, so I get to see Marvin some more  

Anyway hope you’re all okay and apologies to anyone I’ve missed (just to reiterate that mushy brain!)

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Wombly I hope you are ok   and you too Sarah 

JustP Sorry that work is adding to your stress you don't need that at the moment sending you lots of positive vibes  

Grazia I hope things go smoothly for you from now on 

Liz Time is going along quickly at the mo, yes little Jessica is a wriggler v,happy with that, how come they have asked for more grow scans I hope it is all okay, but as you said it's good that you get to see Marvin more 

I hope everyone else is doing well, just a quick post as I'm on my lunch at the mo 

Tanya x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

TanyaK said:


> Liz Time is going along quickly at the mo, yes little Jessica is a wriggler v,happy with that, how come they have asked for more grow scans I hope it is all okay, but as you said it's good that you get to see Marvin more


Hi Tanya

I was told that due to my 'advancing years'  and the fact that it's an IVF baby, the statistics usually point to babies being of a lower birth weight, so the consultant just wants to keep an eye on it

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Hopefully Marvin will be the perfect birth weight


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Girls

Welcome Grazia.  So sorry to hear of your misfortune and that you're feeling down.    I'm one of the QM newbies so may not have much advice to give you on how it all works.  I'm doing an NHS round this time and it's my first and only NHS tx.  I've had two privately at Woking, both worked well but ended up BFN  .  I live is Ashford and spoke to my Doctor about NHS and was put on the waiting list in Feb this year (by my doctor) and received a letter from QM around July.  Are you still on the NHS waiting list?  Even though you have paid for this tx, I would stay on the waiting list as you can always change your mind at the last minute (when you get your BFP on this round!).  I had my first appt with QM in August and am due to have EC this Friday so the NHS came round quicker than I had expected (we were told it was a year or so long waiting list).  Before you know it, it'll be 23rd Oct too... that's only 2 weeks on Thursday!  It'll fly by once started, you'll see.  Am sending you lots of   and        to you.

Wombly and Jo, thank you both for your words of wisdom over the weekend, they really helped.  That sounds sarcastic but it is not meant to be because your two posts really DID help.  You're right that I have to put myself first and although I had the conference call, I also let a lot of it wash over me. Yesterday evening I read and re-read your posts and somehow they managed to sink in!   

Back at work now from my QM appt and follicles are growing steadily.  I have fillet steak for dinner tonight to help them along even further  .  There's still 12 in total and they vary in size but are around 13mm so EC is still looking like it's going to be Friday.  This Friday.  That's the end of this week!  Five days from now.  I am feeling rather anxious/excited/scared (the way we all feel at this time).  I am           non stop (yes, I'm all over the place!).

Thanks too for the 'Forgetting Sarah Marshall' recommendation Wombly, I think I will get that out to watch next week.  I quite like Russell brand in a strange 'I think he's a bit sexy' kinda way  

Liz, it's good to have you back.  You say that you have a mushy brain but you remember way more than I do!  The drugs have already made my brain go to mush so I'm looking forward to it being turned to pea soup when I get my BFP!  (I've just had a quick peek at your profile and noticed that it must be your birthday around now/soonish?  Have we missed it or is it soon?)

Thanks Tanya for your positive vibes too.  Lots of     to everyone else too!

JustP xx


----------



## grazia (Sep 29, 2008)

Margot - I can t believe myself why the Suprecur did not work.  I had all the worst side effects though - headache, dizyness and put 1.5 stone in 20 days. When they told me I have a new folicule developed I could not beleive it.

JustP - are you saying that being on the NHS list from Feb they called you in July? This is very quick! I have been and still am on the list since 12 May. To be honest it crossed my mind to pull off the private, ask for  a refund and wait a bit longer. There was another coment from a girl who waited arround 8 months. Really confussed now. And I feel really frustrated by the lack of concerne in Queen Mary - last time when I had the scan I had a very rude nurse and seems every time I am meeting different person. I though I will know my doctor by now, but seems Julie is the only person I met twice.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Grazia

I'm so sorry you feel that you have such a rough time at QM's. Although they are generally very busy and can come across as being quite abrupt, they are usually pretty helpful.

I've only ever really seen Katie or Julie for scans, in the 4 years or so that I have been seeing them, but I know that they have new consultants on board now who by the sounds of it, also look after consultations and scans.
Maybe the department is getting busier and they are drafting in more people, but I hope that you find future experiences to be different and don't feel that they aren't concerned with you (especially as a private patient).

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Grazia

Yes I am saying that, well kind of. I went to my doctor who put me on the NHS waiting list in Feb this year. QM wrote to me in March to say that the waiting list was over one year . I received another letter in July saying that they were ready to start and I had my first appt in August .

I did call QM every month after receipt of the first letter. I was very polite and friendly and simply asked them how the waiting list was going. It's not QM that decide as it really depends on the funding by the PCT. So I called them too! (http://www.surreyhealth.nhs.uk/) I'm not sure if the criteria changes for location or age though (as I'm no spring chicken!)  (pretend that's a chicken!)

I'm unclear how the system works for others. Perhaps you can tell us a little bit about yourself so that we can help with any suggestions that may have helped one of us here? Has your doctor referred you to QM or has QM offered you tx directly?

I too have had side effects with Supracur however mine are with the injections. I insisted on the injections rather than the sniffing as I know it has worked for me in the past. Tiredness, being forgetful, blurred vision, very anxious are some of the many side effects. It's happened on all tx but as my friend said recently, "focus on the light at the end of the tunnel. The side effects will not last forever, just a few weeks". This has really helped me.

I really hope your dealings with QM improve for you. I have personally found them to be very helpful. Despite a little hiccup in the beginning, they have since been very friendly and willing to help. I think sometimes they do sound abrupt but I guess that is working for the NHS for you! Perhaps you could ask for another appt to go and see them and discuss your concerns face-to-face?

Very best wishes   
JustP


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there

Margot, hi there!  Thanks for asking -starting my D/R tomorrow.  Suprecur nasal spray.  Quite nervous about the side-effects ( memory going and moodiness).  I'm a nurse and cannot afford any of that.  We'll see how it goes.

Hi to everyone else - not very good with personals (sorry)!  Hope everyone's okay!



Bye
Sammy


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

SAmmy - ooh how exciting you're starting tomorrow!! Hope the sniffing SE's aren't too bad for you!

Grazia - hello & welcome, I went on the NHS list in November 06 & mine came up in April 08, however the sniffing didn't work for me either so ended up cancelling that cycle and started again with the prostap inj in Aug. It is a busy clinic and they can be a bit rushed sometimes but generally they are okay and I found the Bridge Centre very good too. I understand you will be feeling a bit down as I felt like that when mine was cancelled but don't worry it will be round again before you know it.

Liz - oooh getting special attention eh! I imagine that's comforting though - good to hear Marvin is doing well

JustP - wow - Friday!! Hope you're resting up - glad some of my words sunk in (can you get my DH to do that?  ) Friday is a good day to have your EC, I had mine on a Friday and it was quite quiet in the ward - I was the only EC patient that day. I had about 4 cups of tea in succession after I came round, I remember being really thirsty and the tea tasting sooo nice.

Tanya - are you all ready for Jessica? Not long now!!

Daffodil - how are you?

Sarah - how are you doing?

Joy - your brother's comment about your bum made me  

Samia -hope Keira is still sleeping through

When I spoke to Julie on Friday (to tell her about AF) I asked her if she thought I might need more progesterone support next time as both times I have got AF before OTD so I'm going to push for it with WN and hope it makes a difference.

Still v. quiet here without DH, although things seem to be a lot tidier & cleaner  .

Hope everyone else is okay - Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,


How is everybody?  Going to be a quick one from me tonight as Keira has just had her 8 week check and jabs and is not a happy   She got 2 injections: one in each thigh so not nice!!    She was looking at me and just started screaming.  Then had to turn her around and the same!! I had   in my eyes as just prior to that she was seen by the paedetrician (sp?) who checked her hips and again not a pleasant thing    Anyway, everybody is fine, Aaliyah is going to Bocketts farm with school tomorrow and I have to say I'm a bit apprehensive as I lost her there when she was about 2 years of age and I'll never forget how I felt    

Liz, Tanya, Clarabel and Wendy P(Wow so many pregnant QM's girls  ) hope you are all well and not too tired or getting to fat    I'm still FAT and nothing seems to shift!!  

JustP, my God, friday already!! It seems the quickest IVF cycle ever!!  Good luck hun, will be thinking of you   

SarahTM and Wombly, how are you girls?  Have you decided what and when you'll go to the next steps?  Whatever you decide I wish you all the best and sending you loads of  

Sammy: I bet you're excited now and hope that the sniffing works for you and that you get to ET in no time   

Grazia, welcome to QM, I know exactly what you mean about the some of the staff at QM but won't comment as I'm sure they come on here and read!!    Sniffing didn't work for me either and I think that when the cycle is privately founded they should just make you pay for the prostap!! all the best for your tx and don't be scared to ask anything you want to know  

Lou are you still here?  long time no heard, bet you're too busy booking your next hols!! Can I come along next time??    I promise I'll leave the kids at home    

Daffodil, Eden how are you girls? Thinking of you both  

Am I forgetting anybody?  Bet I am but can't think right now as I'm missing my Mum (and Dad) who did everything for me: cooking, ironing, cleaning....just brilliant but now got to do it myself and I need to get on with the ironing as I don't want it to pile on to the same level it was before my Mum got here!!  

Night all,

Sam


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls
Hope you're all feeling well
Welcome Grazia - sounds like you've had a bit of a nightmare wait on your hands. Its been useful for me hearing about your experience andhearing the girls' replies since I am considering private treatment at Queen Mary's. I'm waiting for my initial NHS consultation with them on the 20th November but that is only with the nurse who books in the investigations. They say its a further minimum two months to wait until you see the consultant who can then put you on the waiting list. What a nightmare especially for one so impatient as I am). We've pretty much decided on going private and I had thought that would mean we could start pretty much immediately, give or take a couple of months, but your experience sounds a bit dire. I'm also considering Hammersmith so all of this helps in the lead up to making the decision (which I'll make just after my laparoscopy which I'm hoping will be confirmed for 3rd November).
I really hope they manage to move things along quickly for you now you've reached this stage...
Liz - really glad to hear you get to see Marvin some more. How exciting. I'm sure he will be just fine.
JustP - so glad the advice helped (I'll give the credit to my mum who is very wise)  Really hope the EC goes smoothly

Wombly & Sarah - girls - I really hope you're you're feeling a bit better.... I'm sure the future will bring good things your way  

Sam - hope Kiera has perked up after her vaccinations. 
Sammy - hope the DR'ing goes ok. I have all that to look forward to. Just keep focused on the fact that you're making progress. Will be thinking of you.

Take care until next time girls
Lots of love
Jo
x


----------



## grazia (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Joy56, 

Hope you will not go through the same ordeal as me. Just to say though - I saw a consultant on 21 April -this was after all the tests. We had a chat with her and she said she will put us on the NHS . Then because we wanted private, we met another consultatnt in June. Then the nurse in July - she said we can't start then because of August bank holiday. Etc. Etc. 

Be ready for many chit-chat pointless meetings. To me is exactly 1 year so far.

Could anyone "enlighten" me whether I can go to another clinic and how are the waiting times there. I was forwarded to QM by my GP and thought this is the only way. How about Hammersmith and which clinic is this exactly? Do I just call them and make an appointment? I thought they do not take any patients without a referal in general.

Hope I am not boreing all of you with silly questions. I tried to read previous posts to get to know people here. You are so many  Thank you all.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Grazia,

If you intend on going private you are free to go anywhere.  So give the clinic you've chosen a call and speak to them.  Then if they need a referral you can always visit your gp and explain what you want to do.  You're the paying customer so the choice is yours.  You see most NHS referrals around here will point towards QM not only cos of location but also price wise they are one of the cheapest around you see   The only problem with them I would say is one size fits all if you know what I mean.. hence the price.......... but if you go to somewhere like the ARGC or the Lister then tx is adapted to you and your needs and protocols vary a lot    Hope this helps.  

How is everybody on such a lovely rainy and windy day?  

Sam   

P.S: Thanks for asking Jo, Keira is a lot better today and is having a nap right now so I'm making the most of it


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all doing well on this dull Tuesday afternoon.

Grazia, welcome to this thread. Sorry you are having a bit of a tough time with QM at the moment. My experience has been a very smooth and positive one. Our problem was male factor related though, so maybe I was just an easy straight forward case for them. I agree that some nurses can be a little abrupt and not as friendly as others, but overall I found everyone very professional. I have recently been comparing stories with a friend who is undergoing tx at Guy's. She made me realise even further how lucky I have been with the ACU team at QM. I do hope Grazia that things improve for you at QM.

Wombly and Sarah, hope all well with you both. Are you taking it easy for a while or have you already got your next plan of actions in place? I'm sending you loads of    for your next steps   

Liz, good to hear you and Marvin are getting all the right attention that you need. How are you feeling and when is your next scan?

JustP, can't believe EC is Friday already.. will be thinking of you    make sure you listen to Jo's mum    look after number one, and switch off from the stress of work. Have you decided what you'll be doing for your 2ww?

Sammy, good luck with DR    and hope you don't suffer any side effects.  I know we all react differently to the drugs, sounds like JustP had a rough time with the Suprecur injections. Personally I did not suffer any side effects at all with the spray, to the contrary I felt better than usual, with more energy, none of my usual PMS food cravings and mood swings.. I remember one morning waking up in a good mood   Believe me, I never wake up in a good mood, more like   instead!!  
I actually wondered if the drugs were working at all   and Katie at QM explained that with some people it gives their body/hormonal system a break, hence the sense of wellbeing 

Sam, hope Keira is now fully settled after her jabs yesterday, poor little darling.

Jo, your mum's wisdom is also affecting me and I decided to stay at home today to just take it easy and rest. Have been fighting a cold for the past week and no doubt long days in the office together with the joy of communiting haven't help me getting better so far!

Just spent the past couple of hours clearing my wardrobe of all the stuff that does not fit (yes, already!) and making space for my future purchases. So finally putting my feet up and catching up with everyone on FF with loose women in the background  

Apart from the cold I've been doing pretty well, definitely not feeling as tired as a few weeks ago and the sickness seems to be making a regular appearance late afternoon but at least it's not all day long   

Liz, I did make an appointment for a cheeky private 12 week scan which is booked for Thursday (yes! the day after tomorrow   ). This is a bit naughty as my NHS one is scheduled for next week at Kingston. My excuse is that I am going to France to see my mum at the weekend to tell her our good news (she does not know anything yet, not even about tx. She had a stroke 10 years ago and despite a good recovery is a bit frail. I just did not want to worry her unnecessarily). So before heading off to Marseille, just need some reassurance that all really is ok... will keep you posted

Tanya, Daffodil, Lou, Eden.. and all the others (I'm sure I've missed a few out) I hope you're all keeping well.

C x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Girls

It's so lovely to read everyone's posts. Thank you for all of your wishes!

Sammy, how is the sniffing going? I can't imagine doing it that way because I hate having a runny nose. Does it cause a runny nose? 

Wombly, you do make me laugh  . I am now looking forward to drinking the tea even though I don't normally drink it! Hope you're doing okay and enjoying the tidy house. It's the other way round in my place. DP picks up after me all of the time and most of the chores too!

Samia, I really felt for little Keira when you said about her injections. Poor little thing. I hope she's forgotten all about it now and is giggling with her big sister. How's was Aaliyah's day trip to Bocketts Farm? I love that place!   (can't resist the chance to use these animals). Thanks for your good wishes too. It does seem to have come around very quickly (now that is) even though it is actually longer than normal because I had to have an extra 10 days DR.

Jo, your mum sounds just like my mum. Full of good advice and very wise. Give her a hug from me!  

Clarabel, thanks for the positive vibes. I've been thinking what to do on my 2ww for about 4 months! DP and I are looking at going to Norfolk for a few days on the 2nd week, just staying in a hotel and going for walks. We haven't booked anywhere yet as we were hoping for a last minute deal. That might be out of the window now though as the 2nd week seems to be the same time as half term so we might not get anywhere. I think I'll book something next week if I can .

Your comment about you waking up in a bad mood made me chuckle. I never wake up in a good mood either and it's even harder now that I wake up and immediately get injected (DR) by DP. Thank goodness he knows me and knows just to ignore me snapping at him. 

Grazia, As Samia said, you can have your treatment anywhere if you're paying for it. I would take in to account the location though as it can be an added pain having to do extra travelling. Most clinics have a waiting list I believe (the waiting list for WN is about 6 months). I really hope things start getting sorted for you.

Work for me is quiet, basically because I'm not doing any of it! It is busy but I'm just ignoring it. No one will notice this as I'm pretty much my own boss but it will all come back and bite me on the  later! All I can think about is the tx. Today I'm feeling a little low and there doesn't seem to be a specific reason. Perhaps it's just nerves? Isn't it funny how our moods can go up and down so easily? (funny as in bl**dy annoying, not as in it's a laugh of course!). I _am _trying to cheer myself up with lots of   for tomorrow's (hopefully) final scan. I'm telling myself that this time it really is going to work as it's so near my birthday that it'll be a birthday present to myself!  PMA, PMA, PMA!   

Anyway, it's 6 o/c so I'm off to drive home for and hour and a half to get back in time for the evening injection at 8!

Lots of   to everyone including all that I've missed.
JustP


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one for JustP - good luck for tomorrow's scan    

Wombly x


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Another quickie from me - good luck Just P. Will be thinking of you today. You definitely deserve that bday present. XXX


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Girls

Just a quick one to let you know that I went to QM this morning and EC is no longer Friday   as the follicles haven't grown enough.  I wasn't really expecting that so felt a bit rubbish earlier and started blaming myself for not having enough protein and all sorts of silly things.  I've pulled myself together a bit now and am re-focusing for Monday.  

Please think about Jack and the Beanstalk and other growey type things for me!             

Lots of love
JustP xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine we're having today cos you never know when it will show its face again  

Oh JustP hun, try and stay positive to help you're follies grow nice and juicy full of lovely eggies waiting to meet your dh's   Sending loads of PMA and   your way babe, take care     And by the way, Aaliyah enjoyed her trip to Bocketts Farm: they were nearly an hour late back and I couldn't help but think they'd lost her, couldn't find her hence why they were late!!    And Keira's forgotten about her jabs but made us pay for it last night by waking up every 2 hours!!  

Hi QM girls hope you're all well  

Sam


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh bumholes JustP!!!! 
Don't be disconcerted. Just give them another couple of days. Use it as an excuse to eat some lovely juicy steaks. Nothing you could have done would have changed things and there's still plenty of hope for Monday... 

I was trying to think of other growth type vibes and all I could come up with was viagra, which i thought was slightly inappropriate so cancel that one    

Keep that chin up!

Glad Kiera made it home safe and sound too Sam. 
Speak soon
Jox


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

JustP - sorry it has been delayed by a few days. I had this on my last cycle and it does make you feel down at first but don't worry its still happening just not when you first expected it. Its better that they make sure you are properly ready, I bought some protein shake stuff (was quite disgusting) but they also upped my vials from 2 to 3 for the last 2 days so not sure if the protein shake helped or it was just the upped drugs. Anyway - I'm assuming you have another scan tomorrow so lots of      for that and lots of *growing vibes* coming your way  

Samia - glad you got Aaliyah back in one piece! Poor Keira  - hope she managed to settle a bit more last night

Hi to all the other QM girls - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning all

You lot are getting too chatty for me to keep up  

JustP – so sorry to hear that EC has been postponed, but that now means that you have a few extra days for those follies to have a growth spurt. I agree with Wombly, the protein shakes are gross.
Definitely don’t go around blaming yourself – I think all my EC’s have been put back as I wasn’t quite ready.

Sam – so is Keira’s lovely sleep routine now out of the window? Happy 2 month birthday to her for today.
Glad Aaliyah had a great trip to Bockett’s Farm but I have no idea what it is – is it a ‘licky farm’?

Wombly – how are you and what do you think your next steps will be? Did you say you were going back to Woking for a FET? Is DH back tomorrow?

SarahTM – how are you my lovely? I keep forgetting to ask – how did your 007 event go?

Jo – how long is it now until your appointment?

Sammy – how is the downregging going? I never really had any nasty side effects on Suprecur, other than my sinuses getting shot away from getting through 3 or 4 bottles waiting for a very late AF to show up! Although, I know others have felt awful on it.

Lou – c’mon Lou, where are you?

Clarabel – loads and loads of luck for today’s sneaky scan. You’ll probably be shocked and overwhelmed by just how much your beanie has changed (and how wriggly it is). If I don’t speak to you again, have a fantastic weekend with your Mum and enjoy telling her your fantastic news.
You asked about my next scan - it is at the beginning of November and will be my anomaly scan.

Grazia – have you made any decisions about whether or not to stay with QM’s or go to another clinic?

Tanya – have you now sold your little sports car and upgraded to a family model? Have you started buying things for Jessica’s arrival yet?

Daffodil – still need an update from you on the job front

WendyP – how are you? You must be about ready for your anomaly scan aren’t you? Hope it’s a fantastic one. Oh I’ve just seen that I’ve already asked you that. 
Sorry everyone – my brain isn’t what it used to be (and someone said it doesn’t come back either!!)  

Hello to anyone else I’ve missed

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Liz - yes, just need to call WN when I get next AF then start D/R on day21 so FET will be around Dec (depending on whether the witch wants to play hide & seek again  ) Not holding out too much hope but got to give it a go  DH not back until Friday

Are you starting to get big now?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes I am Wombly but I think it's all blubber, rather than Marvin!  
There is no disguising the fact that I have a blobby stomach now!  

My (.)(.) are definitely expanding at a rate of knots now and I desperately need to get myself measured and fitted properly for some decent bras!

Exciting stuff about your next FET coming around - how many frosties do you have at Woking?

Have a lovely weekend with DH being back - what do you think he'll bring you from Washington?  

Liz
x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

I have 4 frosties at WN so will probably defrost all 4 at the same time but still thinking about that.... I've asked DH to bring me back the new Ralph Lauren perfume Notorious . He has felt very guilty about abandoning me so think he might bring me some other stuff back too 
Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> I've asked DH to bring me back the new Ralph Lauren perfume Notorious . He has felt very guilty about abandoning me so think he might bring me some other stuff back too
> Wombly x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thanks to everyone asking how it is going with the D/R.  I have taken two full days now.
And got up yesterday morning with an awful cold - do not know if that was co-incedental or 
if it is related to the nasal spray.  I was also very tired yesterday and last night my DH woke 
me as I was snoring so loudly - I actually felt like I took a sleeping tablet.  I'm a bit concerned as I work long days as a nurse and is generally on my feet the whole day.  Work from 07h30 till 20h30 at night
and only gets home at ten.  Hope it will not become to tiring.

Just another question - the water drinking and proteins that needs to be increased - do i start doing
it now or only when the injections start??  Going to acupuncture therapist now - just for a chat - have not decided yet.  Will let you know what's happening.

Hope you are all having a nice day.   for all of you!!!

Love
Sammy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been so quiet lately.  

Liz, the event went really well thanks.  It was seriously hard work - I was at the venue from Thursday lunchtime 'til Saturday lunchtime, had about 6 hours sleep over two nights and hardly sat down the whole time.  My feet are still hurting now and that was 2 weeks ago!!  Great feedback though and they were all happy so I'm happy!

Sam, I love Bocketts Farm.  I have taken lots of friend's children there just so I can play on the trampoline!  The pig races are fun and I saw a lamb being born one Easter!  Glad to hear you're doing well.

Clarabel, good luck for today's scan and enjoy telling your mum.

Daffodil, how's it going?  Please don't say you've gone off without telling us?!!

Tanya, can't believe you're off on maternity leave so soon - it only seems like a couple of months ago that we got together in Kingston?! 

Sammy, how's the sniffing going?  Hope you are symptomless and that you find the tx a wheeze.

Grazia, you seem about as impatient as me!  The sniffing didn't work for me either and I was very annoyed.  The prostap injection is almost guaranteed to work though and you'll be in ec before you know it, so try to keep your energy positive.  QM aren't your usual IVF clinic with plush sofas and soft music but plenty of girls on here have had BFPs recently so they obviously know what they're doing.  Feeling angry and irritated with them isn't going to help your PMA  so if I were you, I would call Nick Poulsford and have a calm chat with him about your concerns.  You can also ask him about your NHS funding.  I was told that I could have 2 private IVF cycles whilst waiting for NHS cycle to come up so this might be an option for you (although I'm sure your first private cycle will be a BFP so you won't need the NHS cycle  ).

JustP, don't despair - as Liz says it's quite common and the nurses seem very good at working out the drugs to get you to the optimum level for ec.  You'll be there before you know it.  Keeping everything crossed for you for Monday.

Lou Lou, where are you?!  

Wombly, you sound like you're coping really well.  Interesting about FET at WN.  At QM you don't wait for day 21.  You start on day 2.  I was ready really quickly so ended up going in for FET on day 13 of my cycle.  And at QM they individually defrost the embryos until they get 2 healthy ones.  Can't they do it like that at WN?  I'd be really keen to hear about how they do things as I was a bit confused as to how you could have a positive result at QM before AF was due?  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a fab Xmas present this year!

Jo, any news on the laparoscopy yet?  And are you any further with your decision about where to have treatment?  I would definitely have recommended Hammersmith but QM have been very good to us too and lots of girls have got pg so now I'm not sure.  I'm seeing them both in the next couple of weeks so will report my findings to you.

Everyone else, Eden, SarahL, Beetle, Meadey - where are you?  Drop us an update...

Right girls, are you ready for my rant?!!    

I'm feeling very very irritated and frustrated today.  I have been quite productive and have consultations booked at QM next Tuesday (I managed to get in on a cancellation) and Hammersmith on Thursday week.  I have also been to see a specialist acupuncturist who was really very good.  My problem is that I have now had 4 failed attempts and am questioning why.  I have no problem with my eggs and we always have had plenty of embryos (still have 11 frozen) but they just won't stay.  I'm really frustrated that nobody is asking why it's not working or giving me any suggestions as to what we should do.  So of course I've gone off and looked in to possible reasons and come across NK cells (natural killer cells).  Apparently these affect women who have very high immune systems and effectively your body thinks that the embryo is a cancer and fights it.  There are only a few places in the UK that do the tests, apparently they're extortionate and Hammersmith don't believe that the test works in any case.  If you are found to have NK cells then I think they recommend steroids through tx and there aren't many stats that show the long term affect of these steroids on you or your baby.

I'm hoping that Hammersmith will at least clear up my confusion as I'm not sure that QM will know much about this, but does anyone else feel that they are pouring money down a potentially black hole?  I'm in such a quandry trying to decide whether to just have another go before Xmas (it's dh's 40th in December so the silly optomist in me is thinking that it might just work this time and what a great bday/Xmas present that would be) or whether we should spend the money having tests done which may or may not tell us something?

To top it all off, the acupuncturist told me that she thinks I need to regulate my blood sugar levels and cut out dairy, wheat, sugar, caffeine and alcohol to create the optimum environment for an embryo to take.  So now I'm feeling a bit forced to do that 'cos if I don't then I have to question my commitment but actually what I feel like doing is drinking myself in to a stupor whilst eating crisp sandwiches and M&M peanuts!!

I know I just have to wait for the consultations, see what they say and then make a decision from there but I'm soooo sick of waiting for everything...

Right, rant over.  I have no brain capacity for work so I'm going to strip the paint on my doorframes 'cos the man is coming to replace some of our yucky doors for lovely reclaimed Victorian ones (if he turns up that is 'cos he's been promising to come since July - he doesn't want to mess with me this week though! )

I hope you'll all know where I'm coming from.  DH and my friends all just tell me to relax and wait and see what the clinics say which is all well and good but I feel like I've been waiting for years now...

Anyway, I'm going 'cos if I don't, then I don't think I'll ever stop!!

Really sorry to go on - I'm sure I'll be better later!

love to all 

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - sorry you're feeling   - I hope the door man turns up - don't think I'd want to cross you either  . The FET at WN will be medicated as they seem to think this is best for majority of cases so I will be D/R from day21, I think for a couple of weeks, then on some HRT tablets? I think for another couple of weeks and they do the FET after that. But I won't get my tx plan until I ring them on day1 of next AF. 
In terms of your quandry I can understand why you want to get going but would you be thinking about those tests all along? And *if* it didn't work would you wish you had just had your tests first? At the same time you could have the tests & not get any conclusive results (except for a lower bank balance!) so it is really hard to advise. I would try to do as much research as possible, maybe ring the ARGC and/or Lister (I think they do immune stuff there too?) and ask them some questions, you don't have to go in for a consultation if you just ask the reception / nurses how they do stuff, how much it is, how many people end up having immune therapy, what their success rates with it are, etc. 
I wouldn't worry too much about what your acupuncturist said about diet, just eat a healthy balanced diet, sometimes being too strict on yourself can cause anxiety which gives you the opposite effect anyway (that's my excuse anyway  )
BTW - don't know if I am coping that well, have my good days & bad days but just amble on 
Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

JustP Sorry there is a delay and sending you lots of pma and growing vibes  

Sarah Just want to send  a big  There have been quite a few ladies form the WN thread that went to the ARGC for testing results showing NK cells and they had treatment there and got pregnant  You have to do what is right for you  Good luck at the consultations  Yes I'm going on maternity leave at 32 weeks and can't wait 

Liz I'm sure you getting a lovely bump! Nope still haven't sold the mazda dropped the price and everything! No takers, So DH might swap cars and try and sell it again next spring  The nursery is almost finished, it's so cute 

I hope everyone is okay? I've got to dash as my lunch break is up


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls

Sarah - its good to hear from you and I can totally empathise with the dilemma you're facing. Whilst I don't have anything quite so overwhelming to deal with I remember when I was in "can't move forward because of so many obstacles" stage. If it wasn't the no of months we'd been trying, it was that my gyn wouldn't book a lap, then once she agreed to do the lap we got the SA results, then we didn't know if a detox would make any difference but needed to try the 3 motnhs, then I was questioning should I get the lap if there's no chance of a natural conception coming out of it, then I wanted to move forward with private treatment and when I got to QMs Miss Bevan seemed unable to understand why I was there before we had DH's second SA and before my laparoscopy. No-one seemed to understand that I just wanted to get all the ducks in a row so we could move straight ahead if and when we needed to. So although your situation is far tougher, I can really see how you'd be feeling totallly frustrated. Its so mentally exhausting isn't it!

For what its worth (and I'm certianly no expert) I think I agree with Wombly. If I were you I would try and run your sitatuion by the nurses. I'm not sure at all whether CRM offer the testing you need but I do recall seeing on their website http://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/about-us/ten-fact-about-us.html#free that you can get a free consultation with a nurse. If they do do that testing perhaps you could get some quality perspective from them.

Would it be worth putting a post on one the forums asking for girls who've had that testing done what the costs were at various clinics. There is a really helpful lady who has had several unsuccessful cycles, and I read in her profile about having NK cells, called Natasha. She seems to be super knowledgeable and I wonder whether she might be able to offer a persepctive if you PM'd her? Her user name is ♥ Minxy ♥

I really hope whatever you decide works for you.

Wombly I hope even those down days aren't too tough for you and that seeing your husband and hopefully qualifying for some serious treats, takes your mind off things.

Sammy hope that cold clears up. Nice to hear that it was a wife keeping the husband up with some snoring for a chance 

Liz - wish I could boast the expanding boobs - that's one other thing I long for - sigh!

Liz and Sarah - thanks for asking where I'm at. Bad news is no progress on NHS appointment coming through any more quickly - still on for 20th November.
Good)ish) news is that I have been to QMs for one private appointment (as above) and have now got all the blood tests booked in (which I managed to persuade my gyn to do on NHS which was cool). Will be having those in the next couple of weeks. Then laparoscopy is booked in for 3rd November. Once that's done and I'm well enough to walk, I'm heading straight in the direction of private treatment.

The one thing I'm still not sure on is Hammersmith or QMs. Part of me thinks I've spent the money on the first appt and will be on the NHS list at QMs so just stick with that in favour of simplicity, but then I do hear good things about Hammersmith. Sarah, I hadn't realised you were weighing up between the two. I'd love to know what you decide and why. Are you seeing Mr lavery? That's the consultant that my friend recommended (although I did see another post under the HH thread from one girl saying she wasn't sure about him) I think its all very much down to personal preferences though. My friend thought he was fab!

Your views would be enormously helpful for me though in coming to that final decision on where to go. I think I'll finally decide at the beginning of November but maybe I should do what you're doing and see both of them. Eek - the pressure.

P.S girls - if I need to have day 2 FSH and it falls on the weekend, are there local hospitals that will do blood tests on a Saturdy or Sunday do you know? Thanks

Anyhow girls - Hi to everyone else and hope you're enjoying this beautiful sunshine...
Sorry for my very long post...
Love
Jo
xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

hello everyone,

Its been ages since I last posted anything on here but thats due to me not having any news for the last 4 months! 

We finally had our first proper consulatation with Dr Bevan at QM last week and she told us that we were eligible for treatment straightaway on the NHS because we are part of Surrey PCT which doesn't have  a waiting list. That was a nice bit of financial news for us since we'd already decided to go to the Lister (in anticipation of 1-2 year NHS wait). Glad we found out about the NHS before we paid for the Lister consulation though! 

Anyway, I was hoping someone may be able to answer my quick question - does anyone know whether ICSI is covered by the NHS "free cycle" at QM? Someone recently told me that it wasn't and that it would be an extra cost. I don't mind, i'd just like clarification!

Thanks,

hope everyone is well. x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Toffeecat - good to hear things are moving for you & even better that you can now have your NHS go! I have just had my NHS go at QM's & it was ICSI, they will cover whatever you need so if you need ICSI it will be covered by the NHS.

HTH - Wombly x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162473.new#new


----------

